# Korea - one photo per post



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi, guys. I think it's time to start Korean part of this forum. 




*rules :*

1) thread theme - '*the beauty of Korea of its own*'

2) thus various images will be posted from landscape to human being

3) *just the best quality photo is recommended*, suitable for the theme

4) and as seen on the title, *post just one pic per post*. but still it'll be accepted occasionally up to 3~4 pics for the full vision of object.
_
5) Don't post more than 4pics a day per person! This thread doesn't need to be overloaded for the theme. Make it slow._ : reserved (Dec 10. 2013~) 

6) finally, this thread will include North Korea, but especially nature & heritage things are recommended. (to avoid political argument!)

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*

Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130211_gwanghwamun_008

Gwanghwamun Gate 광화문, the main gate of Gyeongbok-gung palace 경복궁


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*

...

Gwanghwamun Plaza 광화문광장

this area is the heart of Seoul and Korea


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*

...

CBD of Seoul, the traditional center


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산*

Flickr에서 To-Fu RocK님의 Busan

Marine City 마린시티 skyline besides Haeundae 해운대 beach, April, 2011


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산*
...
Centum City 센텀시티, which is north of Marine city 마린시티, Haeundae 해운대


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Joy of Winter by sungsooleephoto, on Flickr

view from a school around Namsan 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Incheon 인천*, Seoul Metropolitan 

...

Songdo 송도, newly built city of Incheon

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 koreaholic님의 KOREA_Korea House Hwanbyeongnu (Seoul)

Hwanbyeongnu hall 환벽루 of Korea House 한국의 집, beside Namsan-gol Hanok Maeul 남산골한옥마을


.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous photos from Korea, thanks for the effort @Mussoda. :cheers:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ thank you Linguine


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 kenichicorp님의 Neon Shopping

attractive shot of Myeong-dong 명동 shopping street.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daegu 대구*


Flickr에서 Ardilla y Raton님의 Daegu

east half scenery of Daegu seen from Mt.Apsan 앞산


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jincheon 진천*, North Chungcheong Province 충청북도 


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Botapsa Temple

Botapsa temple 보탑사, which is constructed with the style of Shilla era plus Joseon dynasty


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Seiman C님의 Myeongdong

alley of Myeong-dong 명동


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 antwerpenR님의 Twin Tree Terrace - well they do make interesting buildings here!

Twin Tree building 트윈트리 in front of Gyeongbok-gung palace 경복궁,
; the angle of its side face.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


old house in palace by gwnam.2008, on Flickr

Geoncheong-gung palace 건청궁

.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Great images Mussoda! I especially like the temple in Jincheon. It's nice to have a new Korea thread in the section after the old one has been dead for years. :cheers:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

èđđeůx;102630117 said:


> Great images Mussoda! I especially like the temple in Jincheon. It's nice to have a new Korea thread in the section after the old one has been dead for years. :cheers:



indeed, it's a very long time. thank you èđđeůx for your interest!  hope you enjoy more.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 houdinifx님의 PICT0185

Gangnam-daero street 강남대로, Gangnam 강남, August, 2012


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 stuckinseoul님의 Figures

Jabeolle 자벌레 or 전망문화콤플렉스 in Tukseom 뚝섬, which is the venue of art events and observation deck on the Han river.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yeoju 여주*, Gyeonggi Province 경기도

...

a pavillion of Silleuksa temple 신륵사 on the Namhan River or South Han River 남한강

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ulleungdo island 울릉도*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


Flickr에서 Nomad Within (Pete DeMarco)님의 Elephant Rock in foreground, Songgotbong in background
(The Nomad Within(Peter DeMarco) www.thenomadwithin.com)

Songgotbong 송곳봉(left) and Elephant Rock 코끼리바위(right)

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.....

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt. Daedunsan 대둔산* North Jeolla Province 전라북도


Flickr에서 khj11107님의 대둔산-kIMG_3334-1...

.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Mussoda, you're back!

Allow me to post a picture

*Busan*


Flickr에서 lukedanieljones님의 'I Watched My City Grow'


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

*Busan*


Flickr에서 Suteralens님의 Ganjeoljot, Busan


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

*Busan*


Flickr에서 Suteralens님의 Suyong2


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

*Jusanji, Mt Juwang*


Flickr에서 Suteralens님의 Jusanji 3


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

*Busan *


Flickr에서 Nomad Within (Pete DeMarco)님의 View from Igidae coastal path


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

*Mt. Deageum, Geoje, near Busan*


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-30


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

*Mt. Deageum, Geoje, near Busan*


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-27


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

*Mt. Deageum, Geoje, near Busan*


Flickr에서 cadaka2000님의 1-13


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

*Jinhea*


Flickr에서 insung jeon님의 Cherryblossom (진해 군항제)


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

*Gurye*


Flickr에서 insung jeon님의 Sansuyu (Cornus officinalis) 산수유


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

*Hapcheon*


Flickr에서 insung jeon님의 Hwangmaesan (황매산)


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

*SEOUL*


Flickr에서 SRotzoll님의 Gwanghwamun at Night-1


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

*Jeju*


Flickr에서 guhazel님의 view from Seongsan Ilchulbong


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yeoju 여주* Gyeonggi Province 경기도


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 121230_shilleuksa_009

halls of Silleuksa temple 신륵사 under snow 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산*


Road Race by The Nomad Within (Pete DeMarco), on Flickr
(The Nomad Within(Peter DeMarco) www.thenomadwithin.com)

with Marine city 마린시티 skyline, Oct. 2011

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 kenichicorp님의 Transit

Yongsan Station 용산역

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Flickr에서 Austin.2010님의 Yonsei University Sinchon Campus

Yonsei University 연세대

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jinju 진주* South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도


Flickr에서 junxdelux님의 Jinju Jinyangho Lake3

Jinyang Lake 진양호

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Bike tunnel, Seoul Metropolitan 

...

a bike tunnel somewhere along Han river, which was railway in the past.

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 doritouge님의 Korean Trip 13'

Teheran-ro 테헤란로, the main CBD street of Gangnam 강남.


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 blame_the_monkey님의 Code Yellow - (Seoul, South Korea)

subway


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeongseon 정선* Gangwon Province 강원도









http://english.visitkorea.or.kr/enu/AK/wallpaper_menu.jsp 한국관광공사

fir trees in Manhangjae 만항재 forest

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daejeon 대전*


Flickr에서 ds3cnx님의 대청호

western shore of Daecheong lake 대청호 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jindo 진도* South Jeolla Province 전라남도


Flickr에서 masterglass님의 Stepping Rocks

around Jindo island 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ulsan 울산*


Flickr에서 bhophoto님의 A river runs through

Jakcheon-jeong pavilion 작천정 on Jakgwae-cheon river 작괘천, which is one of the Twelve Scenic Sights of Ulsan 울산12경


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Yongary님의 Spring of Changgyeonggung Palace, Seoul in Korea 21

portico of Changdeokgung palace 창덕궁


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주* North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


Flickr에서 insung jeon님의 Small pavilion (보문정)

Bomunjeong pavilion 보문정 & Ori pond 오리연못



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suncheon 순천* South Jeolla Province 전라남도









http://www.cha.go.kr/korea/heritage...w.jsp?mc=NS_04_03_01&VdkVgwKey=13,05060000,36 by 문화재청 (공공누리 KOGL)

scenery of Songgwangsa temple 송광사


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Sungnyemun Gate (Namdaemun Gate)

Sungnyemun Gate 숭례문 (Namdaemun Gate 남대문) came back!


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 plaza.

Gwanghwamun plaza 광화문광장 or Sejongro street 세종로


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 hc-Wang님의 DSC_1160拷貝文字

Hongdae area 홍대


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 baagii2012님의 Seoul-si Gangnam-gu

Gangnam-daero street 강남대로, one of the main streets of Gangnam area


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

ktan7 said:


> Stunning shots of Korea!


thanks!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 StavvioD님의 Setting sun

Han river 한강 scenery with Mokdong 목동 skyline in the background


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 don.lee님의 DSC_0086

Myeongdong Cathedral 명동성당, built 1898 and became the center of Korean Catholic.


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Yoonki Jeong님의 Korea University

Korea University 고려대 or Godae 고대


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Paju 파주*, Seoul Metropolitan Area


Flickr에서 Jinho.Jung님의 파주 책잔치 05

Paju Book City 파주북시티 (파주출판도시), the compact city of book publishing companies


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ulsan 울산*


Flickr에서 v15ben님의 Ulsan's Taehwa River

skyline around Taehwa river 태화강


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산*


Flickr에서 Lumen21c님의 광안대교

Gwangan bridge 광안대교 (or Diamond bridge)


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yangpyeong 양평*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Flickr에서 do you remember me?님의 양평역

Yangpyeong Station 양평역



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Seoraksan 설악산*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Flickr에서 TTHQ™ Photography님의 Seoraksan National Park (설악산국립공원) - [TTHQ™ Photography]

Sinheungsa temple 신흥사 


.


----------



## Andy Moon (May 11, 2013)

Amazing country...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ thanks !



*Mt.Seoraksan 설악산*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Flickr에서 MJeharus님의 Mt. Seoraksan, South Korea

Sinheungsa temple 신흥사 with the peak of Ulsanbawi 울산바위 in the background


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daegwallyeong 대관령*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Flickr에서 BiMim님의 Rolling mountain

Yangte-Mokjang 양떼목장 or sheep ranch


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Pyeongchang 평창*, Gangwon Province 강원도

...

YongPyeong Resort 용평 리조트


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jungmun 중문*, Jeju Province 제주도


Flickr에서 kenichicorp님의 Veloster

Jungmun Resort in Jeju


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 randomwire님의 Paris Baguette

bakery named Paris Baguette 파리바게트 in Gangnam, but it's a Korean brand bakery.


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 StavvioD님의 Jonggak magic hour

the latest pic of Jonggak station 종각역 area, Jongro CBD


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 jovijovijovi님의 Seoul Shopping: Myeongdong

Myeongdong 명동


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*

...


Namdaemunro street 남대문로, 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Yongary님의 DSC01385

alley in Bukchon 북촌


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*

...


a pond in Changdeokgung palace 창덕궁


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jinju 진주*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도


Flickr에서 junxdelux님의 Jinju Jinjuseong9

inside field of Jinju Castle 진주성

.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

The Boseong tea farm is beautiful.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

and that's why I posted it,  thanks èđđeůx!!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Scott Weatherson님의 Seoul 2013 (28 of 58).jpg

Jibokjae 집옥재 library hall, Gyeongbokgung palace 경복궁

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 hjl님의 Can't Touch This - Gyeongbokgung Palace

Guards of Gwanghwamun gate 광화문, Gyeongbokgung palace 경복궁

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Scott Weatherson님의 Seoul 2013 (51 of 58).jpg

the haechi 해치 sculpture in front of Gwanghwamun gate 광화문, Gyeongbokgung palace 경복궁

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 KOREA.NET - Official page of the Republic of Korea님의 Korea_Cheongwadae_Hornor_Guards_Event_01

Chwitadae 취타대 or Military Hornor Guards 의장대
(they're the Korean taditional malitary band)

.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Now showing on TV program about Korea, I liked it, very hard-working, decent and technological country


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXrvDqf2zwU


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Busan Bay - Korea


Busan_Bay by Renato de Paula, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

BUSAN-2011 FIREWORK FESTIVAL by JS's favorite things, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

BUSAN-2011 FIREWORK FESTIVAL by JS's favorite things, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

BUSAN-2011 FIREWORK FESTIVAL by JS's favorite things, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

BUSAN-2011 FIREWORK FESTIVAL by JS's favorite things, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

BUSAN-2011 FIREWORK FESTIVAL by JS's favorite things, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Sunset


Busan, Korea by CatBrook, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Busan Fireworks Festival-Busan-South Korea by mikemellinger, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Busan Fireworks Festival-Busan-South Korea by mikemellinger, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Busan Fireworks Festival-Busan-South Korea by mikemellinger, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Busan Fireworks Festival-Busan-South Korea by mikemellinger, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Busan Fireworks Festival by Nomad Within (Pete DeMarco), on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

hey, tunggp, thanks for the brilliant photos  


..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Seoraksan 설악산*, Gangwon Province 강원도



Flickr에서 Hiking Hub Korea님의 Seoraksan-설악산-SRK03-13



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Boeun 보은*, North Chungcheong Province 충청북도 


Flickr에서 목동(malchin)님의 수리티재1

Suritijae 수리티재


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도

...

Anapji pond 안압지, the place was Prince's Palace in Shilla era, but ruined by war. 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suncheon 순천*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도


Flickr에서 Heewan Lee님의 Here is the Suncheon Bay

Suncheon Bay 순천만 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 AlexioPhotography님의 IMG_1302

subway passage way around National Museum station


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 AlexioPhotography님의 IMG_1886

Myeongdong Cathedral 명동성당


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daejeon 대전*



















http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=cool&no=9989 by ROTC


Geum River 금강 seen from Daecheong dam 대청댐 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gurye 구례*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도


Flickr에서 anthonli님의 Trip to Jirisan, Gurye (Nogodan)

Mt.Jirisan 지리산


.

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.

.

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 StavvioD님의 Inwangsan panorama

old CBD panorama


.

.

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산*


Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 BUSAN-NAMPO DONG

Lotte Department Store 롯데백화점 near Gwangbok-dong 광복동

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yongin 용인*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Flickr에서 Samsung Everland님의 제1회 용인에버벚꽃문화제 개최

Hoam Gallery 호암미술관 near Everland


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Okcheon 옥천*, North Chungcheong Province 충청북도 


Flickr에서 doorumie님의 DSC_0161-편집_1200_1

Okcheon 옥천 view from Yongamsa temple 용암사	



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Gyeongbokgung Palace

Gyeongbokgung palace 경복궁


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주*


Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 2013 Jeju International Polo Tournament



Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 2013 Jeju International Polo Tournament

Polo game at Korea Polo Country Club, Gujwa 구좌


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Tongyeong 통영*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도


Flickr에서 Lumen21c님의 소매물도10

Somaemuldo island 소매물도 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Changwon 창원*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도


Flickr에서 Lumen21c님의 마창대교의 야경

Machang bridge 마창대교 inbetween Masan 마산 and Changwon 창원

.


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

picture perfect of korea love it


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful architecture. I love Korea. :cheers:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ thanks a lot buddies!!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주*


Flickr에서 kanuck3님의 Gwaneumsa Buddhist Loyalty

buddha troop in Gwaneumsa temple 관음사


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주*


Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 Jeju island

aerial

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 RomainJohn님의 경회루 Gyeonghoeru

Gyeonghoeru pavilion 경회루, Gyeongbokgung palace 경복궁


.


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Cheonggyecheon downtown, Seoul, Korea


Cheonggyecheon by Kevin Lowry, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Seoul bridges, Seoul, Korea


Seoul by LarrynJill, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Convergences of of lights, structures, nature and city - Seoul, Korea


Convergences... by johnsteelephoto, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

It's Korean


Hats by HappyJP, on Flickr


Together against the world - Suncheon, South Korea by simonbondphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Deoksugung Palace, Seoul, Korea


Deoksugung Palace (덕수궁) VS new city, le contrast by @Atriki, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Deoksugung Palace - Gardien


Deoksugung Palace - Gardien (덕수궁) by @Atriki, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Deoksugung Palace (덕수궁), relève de la garde by @Atriki, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Gyeryongsan National Park, Chungcheongnam-do, South Korea


Gyeryongsan National Park by B J S, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Rose garden, along Han river, Seoul, Korea


Rose Garden by Kangheewan, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Gyeongbokgung Palace, Seoul, Korea


Gyeonghoeru Night by Vatar, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Pavilion Hannamnu, Seoul, Korea


Pavilion Hannamnu by Kangheewan, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Seoraksan mountain, Taebaek mountain range, Gangwon Province, Eastern South Korea


Seoraksan2 by Jeff Dalgleish, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Seoraksan mountain, Taebaek mountain range, Gangwon Province, Eastern South Korea


Seoraksan by Jeff Dalgleish, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 skyline over skyline

Yeouido island 여의도 skyline 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suwon 수원*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Flickr에서 waynekorea님의 Suwon Fortress reflections

garden in Hwaseong fortress 화성 ; Bangwhasuryujeong pavilion 방화수류정 & Yongyeon pond 용연 

.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

I like the look of Cheonggyecheon. I hope you take as an example for the river that runs through my city.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^thanks Vasthrash  

(your city is Santiago?)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Osan 오산*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Flickr에서 newbiephotojunkie님의 20130105 Korea (44)

Osan city, very south side of the metropolitan


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daegu 대구*


Flickr에서 EverEvolvingPrimate님의 Mt. Palgong - Fall 2012

Mt. Palgongsan 팔공산 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jinju 진주*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도


Flickr에서 boobootoo2님의 Bongsansa Shrine (鳳山祠) 봉산사

Bongsansa Shrine 봉산사, it's for General Kang Yi-Shik 강이식 Goguryeo era


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yongin 용인*, Seoul Metropolitan 









http://skdongbaek.co.kr

houses in Dongbaek 동백


.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Daegu. :cheers:


----------



## seabeeman (May 8, 2012)

*Busan*


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

@ Linguine : thanks !!

@ seabeeman : Is the photo yours? Nice shot!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


The Korean Hanok Village by Johnnie Shene Photography(Thanks, 900k+), on Flickr


Korean Hanok(Korean Traditional House) by Johnnie Shene Photography(Thanks, 900k+), on Flickr

Namsangol Hanok Village 남산골한옥마을	



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


Flickr에서 bhophoto님의 Summer Dreams

stone bridge on the field


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 Seoul!

Jongro CBD area


.


----------



## seabeeman (May 8, 2012)

Mussoda said:


> @ seabeeman : Is the photo yours? Nice shot!


Of course. I've been to Busan, couple of times.


----------



## seabeeman (May 8, 2012)

Another photo of *Busan*.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Mussoda said:


> *Busan 부산*
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8253/8763066898_f3e7fe8377_h.jpg
> Haedong Yonggungsa Temple 해동용궁사
> ...


I think this is my favorite temple image in the entire thread!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ it maybe that it's be with rocks and waves ?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 KOREA.NET - Official page of the Republic of Korea님의 Korea_Jongno_Hanok_Hyehwadong_Office_01


Flickr에서 KOREA.NET - Official page of the Republic of Korea님의 Korea_Jongno_Hanok_Hyehwadong_Office_05


Flickr에서 KOREA.NET - Official page of the Republic of Korea님의 Korea_Jongno_Hanok_Hyehwadong_Office_04


Flickr에서 KOREA.NET - Official page of the Republic of Korea님의 Korea_Jongno_Hanbok_Day_11

Hyehwa-dong town office 혜화동사무소, 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 はにえる님의 Myeongdong

Myeongdong 명동 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 hc-Wang님의 DSC_1163拷貝文字

Hongik University 홍익대학교	
; so-called Hongdae area 홍대 name was originated from this university.


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Pyeongchang 평창*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Flickr에서 B:KIM님의 B:KIM_8116

Woljeongsa temple 월정사, Mt.Odaesan 오대산	


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Inje 인제*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Flickr에서 doorumie님의 DSC_8748-1200_1



.


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

^^ Beautiful :cheers:

한국은 내가 가고 싶었던 장소 중 하나입니다. 그리고 어느 날 나는 갈 것이다. m))


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Mussoda said:


> ^^ it maybe that it's be with rocks and waves ?


Yep.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

@ èđđeůx : gotcha! 

@ RunBKK : thanks!! 반갑습니다, 언제든 환영입니다


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

tteok/ddeok/deok/떡, Korean rice-cake


Flickr에서 himiya80님의 떡

for more pics : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=527650&page=22

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Changwon 창원*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도

_DSF1407.jpg by kosaphoto, on Flickr

Seongjusa temple 성주사	


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Changwon 창원*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도

_DSF1542.jpg by kosaphoto, on Flickr

old garden in Changwon-ui-jip or Changwon House 창원의집 



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yeongam 영암*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도


Flickr에서 MelC.님의 Gureumdari Bridge in Wolchulsan National Park

view from Mt.Wolchulsan 월출산	


.


----------



## seabeeman (May 8, 2012)

More of *Busan*.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 stuckinseoul님의 City Streets

back alleys in Jongro 종로 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Fake Photography님의 Everybody read now!

bookstore in Gangnam 강남 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daejeon 대전*


Flickr에서 Kyle Kim1004님의 KYB_7004

street of Mannyeon-dong 만년동,

it's a church.


.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Allow me to post pictures here, please.

*Boseong*


Flickr에서 kanuck3님의 Green Snake Waves


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

*Jeju*


Flickr에서 kanuck3님의 In Awe of Halla Mountain As Seen From Darangswi Oreum in Jeju-Do


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Sokcho 속초*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Flickr에서 zeev777님의 Seoraksan South Korea

Sokcho city view from Gwongeumseong 권금성, Mt.Seoraksan 설악산


.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Mussoda said:


> *Seoul 서울*
> 
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5539/9060422467_3d9ec36454_h.jpg
> 
> ...


Great shot. I love bookstores. I could spend hours in them.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ me too. it's very happy time ;


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Myeongdong Cathedral

Myeongdong Cathedral 명동성당 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Deok-yu-san(Deogyusan) 덕유산* North Jeolla Province 전라북도	


Flickr에서 EJelly님의 Mt. Dukyu (덕유산)


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주*


Flickr에서 kanuck3님의 Approaching Gwaneumsa Temple on Jeju Island

Gwaneumsa temple 관음사 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 Kyle Kim1004님의 DSC_9165 copy

Hanbok 한복, Korean costumes


.


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Mussoda said:


> *Seoul 서울*
> 
> 
> Flickr에서 kobeltm님의 DSC_0052
> ...


:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Busan 부산*


Busan Skyline @ Dusk2 by Nomad Within (Pete DeMarco), on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Naeyeonsan Provincial Park*


Fall Colors-Naeyeonsan Provincial Park-Pohang-South Korea by mikemellinger, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Woraksan National Park*


Woraksan-WRK01-13 by Hiking Hub Korea, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*boeun 보은* North Chungcheong Province 충청북도


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130323_suritijae_015

view from Suritijae 수리티재

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul*


Flickr에서 himiya80님의 _RYU1696

traditional house part, Rakgojae 락고재

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul*


Flickr에서 hc-Wang님의 DSC_0931拷貝文字

passage way in subway

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daegu 대구*


Flickr에서 moldyrutabaga님의 Admin-Building-Wide-lg

KeiMyung University 계명대

.


----------



## mergedbear (Aug 28, 2011)

*Video of a Mexican on Seoul*​


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ cool video, although I don't understand Sapnish, haha.  thanks!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Seoraksan 설악산*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Flickr에서 Seorak님의 천불동

- Cheonbuldong valley 천불동 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Danyang 단양*, North Chungcheong Province 충청북도 

...

Guinsa temple 구인사 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Boeun 보은*, North Chungcheong Province 충청북도 


Flickr에서 목동(malchin)님의 수리티재

view of Suritijae pass 수리티재 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


Flickr에서 homank photo님의 Reflections

Anapji pond 안압지	


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 roadside

JinGwan-dong 진관동, northwestern Seoul


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Konrad Beckmann님의 제목 없음

driving in Gangnam

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*

...



Flickr에서 homank photo님의 So pretty


Mujigae Bunsu 무지개 분수 or Rainbow Fountain of Banpo Bridge 반포대교

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Boeun 보은*, North Chungcheong Province 충청북도


Flickr에서 anjeelou님의 templefront

Geumgang Gate 금강문 of Beopjusa 법주사, Mt.Songnisan 속리산 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Boeun 보은*, North Chungcheong Province 충청북도


Flickr에서 anjeelou님의 beopjusa2

buildings of Beopjusa temple 법주사, Mt.Songnisan 속리산 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ulleungdo island 울릉도*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도

...

Samseon Rocks 삼선암, three rocks of 107m, 89m, 58m heights


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Tongyeong 통영*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도


Flickr에서 youngster님의 view of Tong Young from the cable car

islands of Hallyeo Marine & Coastal National Park 한려해상국립공원 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*JeongEup 정읍*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도


Flickr에서 Sam Ng -LP님의 內藏山國立公園 (Naejangsan National Park)

Mt.Naejangsan 내장산 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Inje 인제*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Flickr에서 목동(malchin)님의 자작나무숲


Flickr에서 목동(malchin)님의 한국제일의 자작나무숲

birch forest in Susan-ri 수산리, 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jangseong 장성*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도


Flickr에서 Abhi (아비)님의 Fall Color

Baekyangsa (Baegyangsa) temple 백양사 Mt.Naejangsan 내장산 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 old city

northern part of old Seoul, eastward view from Mt.Inwang ; which includes Gyeongbok-gung 경복궁, Changdeok-gung 창덕궁, Bukchon 북촌 and so on.


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주*


Flickr에서 seetyoong님의 yakcheonsa main building with guardian hall

Yakcheonsa temple 약천사

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yeongam 영암*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/87032244 by §teve (CCL)

a pavilion in the courtyard of Shrine of Wang In the scholar 왕인 박사 in AD 5C, Baekje era


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Danyang 단양*, North Chungcheong Province 충청북도 


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Dodam Sambong Rocks

three rocks of Dodam Sambong 도담 삼봉 


.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> *JeongEup 정읍*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도
> 
> 
> .


wow :cheers:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongbokgung palace 경복궁, Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Scott Weatherson님의 Gyeongbok Palace

Heungryemun gate 흥례문




Flickr에서 Scott Weatherson님의 Gyeongbok Palace in Seoul

Sujeongjeon Hall 수정전




Flickr에서 Scott Weatherson님의 Gyeongbok Palace in Seoul

Hyangwonjeong pavilion 향원정




Flickr에서 Scott Weatherson님의 Gyeongbok Palace in Seoul

Taewonjeon Hall 태원전


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*North Korea*


Flickr에서 Ray Cunningham님의 Lake Chon from the North Korean Side


Flickr에서 Ray Cunningham님의 Lake Chon from the North Korean Side

Mt.Baekdu 백두산 (Mt.Changbai in chinese) 

(the photographer shot the photos from North Korean side)


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*YangYang 양양*, Gangwon Province 강원도









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/34225055 by §teve (CCL)

Naksansa temple 낙산사 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*

..


Namsan Tower 남산타워 (or N-Seoul Tower)


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Hadong 하동*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도


Flickr에서 mikemellinger님의 Platform-Geumosan-Hadong-South Korea


Flickr에서 mikemellinger님의 Islands-Geumosan-Hadong-South Korea


Flickr에서 mikemellinger님의 Mountains-Geumosan-Hadong-South Korea


Flickr에서 mikemellinger님의 View-Summit-Geumosan-South Korea

view from Mt.Geumosan 금오산


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주*


Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 Jeju at sunset


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 stuckinseoul님의 The Tree through the Lanterns

lantern festival in Jogyesa temple 조계사 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


Flickr에서 Lee.S.T님의 경주

Anapji, the ruins of Imhaejeon 임해전, the prince's palace in Shilla dynasty

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Hiking Hub Korea님의 Dobongsan-도봉산-DBG01-01


Flickr에서 Hiking Hub Korea님의 Dobongsan-도봉산-DBG01-15


Flickr에서 Hiking Hub Korea님의 Dobongsan-도봉산-DBG01-21

Mt.Dobongsan 도봉산


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Pyeongchang 평창*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 120708_taegisan-pan_003

Mt.Taegisan 태기산, Bongpyeong 봉평 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yeonggwang 영광*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도


Flickr에서 Rob&Joan님의 Buddhist Park, Beopsong, Jeollanamdo

memorial park for early Buddhism in Backje era with Buyongru hall 부용루 and Marananta Statue 마라난타존자상 at Beopseong 법성 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gangnam 강남, Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Mateikun님의 A bit of Gangnam Style - COEX

KOEX 코엑스 area 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gangnam 강남, Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 a.rey님의 제목 없음

alleys in Samseong-dong 삼성동, near KOEX


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gangnam 강남, Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Vatar님의 Classic in the City

shrine of ancient tomb, Seolleung 선릉 with Gangnam skyline


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gangnam 강남, Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Konrad Beckmann님의 제목 없음

Gangnam-daero 강남대로 street


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Changdeokgung Palace 창덕궁, Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Palace in Korea

Donhwamun 돈화문, the first gate



Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Palace in Korea


Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Palace in Korea

Injeongjeon 인정전, the main hall



Flickr에서 iweatherman님의 Palace in Korea

Huijeongdang 희정당


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

scroll panorama ---->

*Pyeongchang 평창*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 120708_taegisan-pan_002

Mt.Taegisan 태기산, Bongpyeong 봉평




.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Samcheok 삼척*, Gangwon Province 강원도	


Flickr에서 doorumie님의 KJY_6649-1200_1


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130713_mugeonli_015


Flickr에서 doorumie님의 KJY_6743-1200_1

Iki ravine 이끼계곡 of Mugeonli 무건리, Dogye 도계
.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주*


Flickr에서 shinu yang님의 Jeju Seongsan Ichulbong

Seongsan Ilchulbong 성산일출봉 or Seongsan Sunrise Peak 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Pocheon 포천*, Seoul Metropolitan, Gyeonggi Province 경기도


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Bidulginang Waterfall

Bidulginang Waterfall 비둘기낭 폭포 on the Hantan River 한탄강


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 St_Kelta6085님의 Elmar 5cm

Yakhyeon Catholic Church 약현성당, Junglim-dong 중림동 near downtown

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산*


Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 Busan-Sunshine beach

Haeundae beach 해운대 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 plenty of flour님의 Namsan Park

buildings around Mt.Namsan 남산


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Sokcho 속초*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Flickr에서 seetyoong님의 sinheungsa temple gates

iljumun gate 일주문 of Sinheungsa temple 신흥사 in Mt.Seoraksan 설악산 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주*


Flickr에서 kanuck3님의 Gwaneumsa Buddhist Statues in Mist

Gwaneumsa temple 관음사 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


Flickr에서 Rob&Joan님의 Gyeongju

ancient kings' tombs in Shilla era 신라시대

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 crossing

Hongdae 홍대 area 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 chadyosh님의 Lotte World Subway Station

underground shopping district in Jamsil 잠실


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yongin 용인*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Flickr에서 pchuanvn님의 IMGP8408

Yongin campus of Kyung Hee University 경희대 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Okcheon 옥천*, North Chungcheong Province 충청북도 


Flickr에서 ds3cnx님의 옥천의아침

scenery of Gunseo 군서

.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Boriam Temple*, Geumsan County. Built in the year 683, the Buddhist temple is among three holy sites which are famous for prayer, alongside Hongryeonam temple and Bomunsa temple 



travel.cnn.com​


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

*Pocheon 포천*


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Pocheon's Sanjeong Lake


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Heaving Sea of Light at Gwanghwamun


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

*Boseong 보성*


Flickr에서 breeze-O님의 Boseong Green Tea Plantation - Explored!!!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*DMZ* inbetween South and North Korea


Flickr에서 Neil Noland님의 North Korea

DMZ or DeMilitarized Zone, but actually heavily militarized area in the both sizes, anyway, no people, thus nature comes ; a paradoxical paradise


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Kangheewan님의 K9040023

Han River Park

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 plenty of flour님의 Beans Bins Garosugil

cafe in Garosu-gil 가로수길

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 [email protected]님의 _LEE5047

road along Han River, Gwangjin-gu 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Hapcheon 합천*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도


Flickr에서 - MH -님의 Haeinsa

scene from Haeinsa temple 해인사, Mt. Gayasan 가야산 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*

...


old CBD around Jongro

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산*


Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 BUSAN_Centium City

Centum city 센텀시티


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yeongam 영암*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도


Flickr에서 MelC.님의 Gureumdari Bridge From Eoksaebat

Mt.Wolchulsan 월출산	


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jincheon 진천*, North Chungcheong Province 충청북도


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Botapsa Temple

Botapsa temple 보탑사 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Korean Images*


Flickr에서 Derekwin님의 P1010179


Flickr에서 Derekwin님의 gf1street-15


Flickr에서 Derekwin님의 gourds


Flickr에서 Derekwin님의 fissunday-7


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


Flickr에서 Mateikun님의 Bulguksa Temple

Dabotap pagoda 다보탑 in Bulguksa temple 불국사	built in AD 751, Shilla era 신라시대 



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gurye 구례*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도


Flickr에서 furakazo님의 Corée du Sud

Bell Pavilion of Hwaeomsa temple 화엄사 on Mt.Jirisan 지리산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Cheongsong 청송*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Juwangsan Mountain National Park


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Juwangsan Mountain National Park

Mt. Juwangsan 주왕산	


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


Flickr에서 purunuri님의 월성교[Wolseong-gyo(bridge), Gyungju, South Korea]

Woljeonggyo bridge 월정교, built in 8C, Shilla era, did the role of south gate of Royal Palace


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ulsan 울산*


Flickr에서 insung jeon님의 Ulsan Harbor (울산항)

Ulsan harbor at sunset


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Cheonan 천안*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도 


Flickr에서 JeonMyungwoo님의 chunan,korea

Independence Hall area, Mokcheon 목천

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Pohang 포항*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


Flickr에서 lseeker님의 IMGP3726

Yeongildae 영일대 pavilion on beach,


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 stuckinseoul님의 Insadong Restaurant

Insadong 인사동

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Alan Hon님의 Seoul . 明洞

Myeongdong 명동

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Alan Hon님의 Seoul . 東大門

Dongdaemun 동대문

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Incheon 인천*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Flickr에서 Alan Hon님의 Seoul . 仁川機場

Seoul-Incheon International Airport 인천공항


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Namwon 남원*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도


Flickr에서 purunuri님의 광한루(廣寒樓, Gwanghanru)

Gwanghanru (Gwanghallu) 광한루 pavilion


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주*


Flickr에서 kanuck3님의 In Awe of Halla Mountain As Seen From Darangswi Oreum in Jeju-Do

Mt. Halla 한라산 seen from Darangswi Oreum 다랑쉬오름



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daegwallyeong 대관령*, Gangwon Province 강원도

...

Anbandeok 안반덕, Korean cabbage farm on the ridge of Daegwallyeong, between Pyeongchang 평창 and Gangneung 강릉


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*



princeofseoul said:


> Hongdae by seoulistic, April 2013


it's a nice video to show how's night life in Hongdae area 홍대!!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yeosu 여수*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도

...

Yi Sun-sin Bridge 이순신대교 ; Yi Sun-shin is the most famous admiral in korea, lived in 16C.

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suwon 수원*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Paldalmun Gate, Suwon

Paldalmun 팔달문, the South Gate of Hwaseong fortress 화성


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


IMG_0013_HDR.jpg by JTeale, on Flickr

Woljeonggyo bridge 월정교 at night

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 St_Kelta6085님의 약현성당

Yakhyeon Catholic Church 약현성당, Junglim-dong 중림동 near downtown

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Goyang 고양*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Train by Johnnie Shene Photography(Thanks, 900k+), on Flickr

train station at Ilsan 일산	

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yongin 용인*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Flickr에서 thebravelittleone님의 Korea

Folk Village in Yongin 용인 민속촌

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Namwon 남원*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도


Flickr에서 Moe0님의 Gwanghallu-won Garden, Namwon

an Ajaeng 아쟁 player at Gwanghallu 광한루



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yeonggwang 영광*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도


Flickr에서 Brandon HM Oh님의 sky blue and golden field

rice paddy in Beopseongpo 법성포 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 city view

downtown Seoul in 2009, seen from Mt. Inwang 인왕산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ganghwa 강화*, Incheon 인천, Seoul Metropolitan 


Flickr에서 Pachyderm Bikes님의 DSC_0469

Ganghwa 강화, Gimpo 김포 and Paju 파주 seen from aerial


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yangju 양주*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Flickr에서 LTC Reynolds Family Photos님의 DSC_0096


Flickr에서 LTC Reynolds Family Photos님의 DSC_0100

Obong peak 오봉 on the ridge of Mt. Dobongsan 도봉산


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Uiseong 의성*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


Flickr에서 Yunhyok Choi님의 Goun-sa (孤雲寺)

Iljumun gate 일주문 of Gounsa temple 고운사


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Seoraksan 설악산*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Flickr에서 MJeharus님의 Mt. Seoraksan, South Korea

in winter


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Seiman C님의 Seoul Station

Seoul station 서울역



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 PinterPrints님의 The Gate

Eosumun gate 어수문 of Juhamru Hall 주합루, in Changdeokgung Palace 창덕궁 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Hadong 하동*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도


Flickr에서 E.K. Park님의 Beautiful Hadong

paddy fields along Seomjin River 섬진강


.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Mount Seroraksan: Stunning!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thank you Limeñito !!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 BiMim님의 Seoul rush hour

North Riverside Road 강변북로, eastward


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


Flickr에서 Mateikun님의 Bulguksa Temple

Bulguksa temple 불국사 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Wanju 완주*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도


Flickr에서 davidkoiter님의 Faces of Daedunsan

Mt. Daedunsan 대둔산	

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Incheon 인천*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Flickr에서 BJYPhoto님의 Incheondaegyo2

Incheon Bridge 인천대교 with Songdo 송도 skyline 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Korean Images*


Flickr에서 Derekwin님의 triple threat


Flickr에서 Derekwin님의 bladespin2


Flickr에서 Derekwin님의 namsan tower martial arts 


Flickr에서 Derekwin님의 waterspray

*Muye-Shipalban 무예십팔반 (Shipalgi 십팔기)*, korean martial arts. ; it's not for movie but was real warrior arts.

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주*


Flickr에서 ko manhong님의 jeju island. korea

Yongduam Rock (Dragon Head Rock) 용두암 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주*


Flickr에서 ko manhong님의 jeju island. korea

주상절리 or columnar joint



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Changwon 창원*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도


Flickr에서 kosaphoto님의 _DSF1356.jpg

pagoda in Seongjusa Temple 성주사


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Buan 부안*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도


Flickr에서 JeonMyungwoo님의 Buan,korea

Naesosa temple 내소사	


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 alley in Bukchon,

Gahoe-dong 가회동 neighborhood


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Kangheewan님의 Gyeongbokgung

roofs in Gyeongbokgung palace 경복궁 

.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Mussoda said:


> *Hadong 하동*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도
> 
> 
> Flickr에서 E.K. Park님의 Beautiful Hadong
> ...


I liked this one, sweet :cheers:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ thanks!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Yeoreum's curiosity님의 제목 없음

.


Flickr에서 Yeoreum's curiosity님의 제목 없음

aerial!



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Seoraksan 설악산*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Flickr에서 Duongkr10님의 설악산

panorama surrounding Ulsanbawi rocks 울산바위 *Scroll ----->*


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Hadong 하동*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도


.

.



Flickr에서 Rob&Joan님의 Ssanggyesa, Jirisan National Park, Jeollanamdo

pagoda of Ssanggyesa temple 쌍계사 in Mt. Jirisan 지리산	

.

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Wanju 완주*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도


Flickr에서 dabananabunch님의 Daedunsan hiking trail


Mt. Daedunsan 대둔산	


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jecheon 제천*, North Chungcheong Province 충청북도


Flickr에서 worldbiking.info님의 Woraksan National Park, KOREA

Mt.Woraksan 월악산	

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Hapcheon 합천* South Gyeongsang province 경상남도


Flickr에서 thevillagersid님의 Gyeongsang-do Vista

Mt.Namsan 남산 near Mt.Gayasan 가야산


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Nonsan 논산*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도


Flickr에서 thevillagersid님의 Daedun-san Panorama

Chungcheong side of Mt.Daedunsan 대둔산	


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*

...


Oksu station 옥수역 and Han River 한강


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 Seoul!

Jongro 종로 CBD, traditional center of Seoul


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 苑健님의 Leitz Wetzlar Summicron-R 1:2/35 南山塔.

observation deck on Mt. Namsan 남산	


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Korean Images*


Flickr에서 Kangheewan님의 Dinner

Korean table with the fish menu


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yangpyeong 양평*, Seoul Metropolitan, Gyeonggi Province 경기도


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Sunrise over Yangsu-ri

sunrise over Dumulmeori 두물머리, Yangsu-ri 양수리


.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Mussoda said:


> *Seoul 서울*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that river froze in winter?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ I don't know why, but I recall I've rarely seen it's frozen
Below zero centigrade, the water still streams and ducks catch fishes there,
Even if it's strictly cold, just the surface or both sides partly frozen as far as I've seen.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주*


Flickr에서 brianfarrell님의 Mt. Halla

Mt.Halla 한라산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Asan 아산*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도


Flickr에서 BiMim님의 the elderly love

trail along Gokgyocheon river 곡교천 near Hyeonchungsa shrine 현충사


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Asan 아산*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도


Flickr에서 travel oriented님의 Asan Gingko Tree Road

road along Gokgyocheon river 곡교천 near Hyeonchungsa shrine 현충사



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gongju 공주*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도


Flickr에서 HDH.Lucas님의 Golden river

Geum River 금강


.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

No comment...juste beautiful!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ thanks!


*Busan 부산*


Flickr에서 kramertron님의 Seokbul Temple

Seokbulsa temple 석불사


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul*


Flickr에서 yun.chung님의 Changgyeonggung

Changgyeong Palace 창경궁 with CBD skyline


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Seiman C님의 Seoul Forest Park

Seoul Forest Park 서울숲


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yangsan 양산*, South Gyeongsang province 경상남도


Flickr에서 W. J. Nam님의 Mt. Yeongchuk

Mt. Yeongchuk 영축산


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gwangmyeong 광명*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 street

street in Soha 소하

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Tongyeong 통영*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도


Flickr에서 Duongkr10님의 PN1

islands of Hallyeo Marine & Coastal National Park 한려해상국립공원 


*Scroll ----> *

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suncheon 순천*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도


Flickr에서 Rob&Joan님의 Songgwangsa (송광사), Jeollanamdo, South Korea

Songgwangsa temple 송광사	

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Korean Images*


Flickr에서 travel oriented님의 Changgyeonggung at night

traditional dance in Changgyeong palace 창경궁

.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3225273/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Cheju Island*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3653323/


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul*


Flickr에서 dabananabunch님의 Seoul city lights

Myeong-dong 명동

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Andong 안동*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 131101_dosan_009

Dosan Seowon 도산서원, chartered private college(academy) in Joseon Dynasty, 16C

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul*


Flickr에서 Kangheewan님의 Gyeongbokgung

Gyeongheoru pavilion 경회루 in Gyeongbok Palace 경복궁

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul*


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Deoksugung Palace

Deoksugung 덕수궁 Palace remains with CBD buildings

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Korean Images*


Flickr에서 brianfarrell님의 Airborne






Flickr에서 brianfarrell님의 Korean Mountains






Flickr에서 brianfarrell님의 Misty Mountains






Flickr에서 brianfarrell님의 Korean Mountains

mountains from aerial

.


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

泰安 白華山 태안 백화산 by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

Uihang Beach on a stormy Day (Taean County, Chungcheongnam-do)

Flickr 上 jhung713 的 *


Flickr 上 jhung713 的 *


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Inje 인제*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Flickr에서 nikolaybritun2013님의 Temple IV - Bongjeongam (봉정암)

Bongjeongam 봉정암 temple on Mt. Seoraksan 설악산


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산*


Flickr에서 nikolaybritun2013님의 Haedong Yonggungsa Temple, Korea

seokdeung 석등, stone lamps of Haedong Yonggungsa temple 해동용궁사

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 kanuck3님의 Autumn in Seoul As Seen From Bukansan

mountains around Seoul


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 johnsteelephoto님의 Habjung, Seoul 합정, 서울

Hapjeong 합정


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 umcuofu님의 LUV_7043

Deoksugung 덕수궁 Palace remains with CBD buildings


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Incheon 인천*, Seoul Metropolitan


Flickr에서 umcuofu님의 General Songdo Shot

Songdo Global Campus, Songdo 송도

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Dangjin 당진*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Seohae Bridge

Seohae Bridge 서해대교


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 131017_gyeongbokgung_006


Gyeongbokgung palace 경복궁

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


Flickr에서 @cleansea님의 Singyeongju Station

Singyeongju KTX Station 신경주역


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 happysmilez님의 IMG_1951

KTX train

.


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Taean 태안, 충청남도*

Taean at Night by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Amazing country. More pictures, please.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Stunning pictures, especially the one showing Dangjin.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

@ Vasthrash, Limeñito 

thanks guys!  hope you to enjoy more!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주*


Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 The Jeju Olle Trails

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주*


Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 The Jeju Olle Trails

Sanbangsan Peak 산방산


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suwon 수원*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Flickr에서 nikolaybritun2013님의 Korea. Suwon. Night. 2013

Yeomingak 여민각, bell pavilion

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 seoulcitywall님의 Seoul City Wall at Seongbuk-Dong

CBD with old Seoul wall


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 seoulcitywall님의 Seoul City Wall at Seongbuk-Dong

old fortress wall

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gwangju 광주*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 old

Namhansanseong Haenggung 남한산성행궁, Namhan fortress palace


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주 *


Flickr에서 eric_hevesy님의 Hallasan in Layers

Mt.Hallasan 한라산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산*


Flickr에서 Aaron_Choi님의 _DSC5060

Marine city 마린시티 near Haeundae 해운대

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Korean Images*


Flickr에서 사륜님의 the ridge

mountains
.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ansan 안산*, Seoul Metropolitan


Flickr에서 SimThei님의 Approaching Seoul...


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산*


Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 Mt.Jang

Centum city 센텀시티, Diamond Bridge 광안대교

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산*


Flickr에서 Aaron_Choi님의 _DSC4720-Edit

Diamond Bridge 광안대교 & Marine city 마린시티 skyline 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Jens Söderblom님의 Ewha Womans University, South Korea, Seoul

Ewha Womans University 이화여대

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Hwasun 화순*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도


Flickr에서 사륜님의 細良地(세량지)

Seryangji lake 세량지

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suwon 수원*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Flickr에서 nikolaybritun2013님의 Hwaseong Fortress. Suwon.

Hwaseong Fortress 화성


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ulsan 울산*


Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 Ulsan Metropolis

apartments


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산*


Flickr에서 Juho Lee님의 2

Gwangbok-dong 광복동


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 131203_lotte_001

Myeongdong 명동



Merry Christmas !! 
.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Incheon 인천*, Seoul Metropolitan


Flickr에서 johnsteelephoto님의 Songdo 4

Incheon Bridge 인천대교

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 dnlspnk님의 IMG_6047

Choonghyun Presbyterian Church 충현교회 in Gangnam 강남

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gwangmyeong 광명*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Gwangmyeong Station

Gwangmyeong 광명 KTX Station

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Sokcho 속초*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Flickr에서 SimThei님의 Gwongeumseoung

Gwongeumseong 권금성 rock of Mt.Seoraksan 설악산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Boseong 보성*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도


Flickr에서 insung jeon님의 GreenTea Field (녹차밭)

Boseong tea farm

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Korean Images*


Flickr에서 Seiman C님의 Prayers

lanterns


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산*


Flickr에서 rockymountainaerials님의 Geumjeong Fortress, South Korea

Geumjeong Mountain Fortress 금정산성


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 changkim님의 2013 Seoul, Korea

Jinseonmun gate 진선문, Changdeokgung palace 창덕궁

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Bonghwa 봉화*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


Flickr에서 purunuri님의 청량사 오층석탑 five-story stone pagoda of Cheongryang temple

pagoda of Cheongryangsa temple 청량사 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ansan 안산*, Seoul Metropolitan


Flickr에서 m-louis님의 인천ギター

Sihwa embankment 시화방조제

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Pohang 포항*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


Flickr에서 Tequila Kim님의 DSC_0752

seaside of Homigot cape 호미곶

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Uljin 울진*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도









by 김인수 - http://www.huyang.go.kr/forest/boar..._servlet_engine3?dprtmId=0182&ntart_no=339059

Buryeongsa temple 불영사


.


----------



## mergedbear (Aug 28, 2011)

Mussoda said:


> *Hwasun 화순*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도
> 
> 
> Flickr에서 사륜님의 細良地(세량지)
> ...


Amazing! :drool: :applause:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yeongam 영암*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도









http://imaonline.jp/ud/contest/521421551e2ffa581a000001

Mt.Wolchulsan 월출산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.....


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

*Boseong 보성*


Flickr에서 insung jeon님의 GreenTea Field (녹차밭)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yangpyeong 양평*, Seoul Metropolitan, Gyeonggi Province 경기도









by 주호식 http://info.catholic.or.kr/pds/albu...album&infoid=2324&id=39662&bbscount=82&page=2

Yanggeun Holyland Church 양근성지성당


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Pohang 포항*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도









by 최성규 http://www.gbtour.net/gbtour/tour_h...Field=SG_TITLE&searchValue=%BF%B5%C0%CF%B4%EB

fireworks on Yeongildae beach 영일대해수욕장	


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 KS ~님의 Korea Photography Series - Seoul Palace patterned interior

interior of a palace hall



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 my_cottage님의 Korea 440_m

Sumunjang 수문장, palace guard on the main gate of Gyeongbokgung palace 경복궁


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 my_cottage님의 Korea 495_m

old leather boots in palace


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yeonggwang 영광*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도









http://www.namdokorea.com/kr2/tourism/island/index_view.jsp?type=14&kind=&tour_id=1468&page=3

memorial park for early Buddhism in Backje era with Buyongru hall 부용루 and Marananta Statue 마라난타존자상 at Beopseong 법성 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Changwon 창원*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도









by 혁이 http://magpie89.tistory.com/491

Jeodo Bridge 저도연육교, Jeodo island 저도, Masan 마산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Happy New Year guys!!*  :cheers:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Pyeongchang 평창*, Gangwon Province 강원도









http://www.hunara.com/event/gangwon.asp?gubun=1&ty=&page=1&room_info=yes

alpensia resort 알펜시아 리조트 in Daegwallyeong 대관령 

.


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

Beautiful of Korea :cheers:

*Happy New Year Mussoda m))*


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

yep, thank you RUNBKK !!  Happy New Year to you too !!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

......


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Dangjin 당진*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도









by 주호식 http://info.catholic.or.kr/pds/albu...album&infoid=2310&id=27493&bbscount=58&page=2

Hapdeok Catholic Church 합덕성당	


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daegu 대구*









http://www.daegu.go.kr/Government_P...10&no=2061&rNo=2061&page=1&list=12&infoID=684 

GBM park (Gukbo Park) 국보공원 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Haenam 해남*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도










http://www.namdokorea.com/kr2/tourism/island/index_view.jsp?type=05&kind=&tour_id=292&page=&rtn_url=

Daeheungsa temple 대흥사, Gurim 구림, Mt.Duryun 두륜산 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Pohang 포항*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Bogyeongsa Temple

Bogyeongsa temple 보경사


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 Gedsman님의 Guarding Gyeongbokgung

Heungryemun gate 흥례문 in Gyeongbokgung palace 경복궁 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Changnyeong 창녕*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도


Flickr에서 lukeIRL님의 제목 없음

Upo wetland 우포늪 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

......


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daegu 대구*









by 주호식 http://info.catholic.or.kr/holyplac...tOrder= name1 &ctxtOrderType=&ctxtOrgNum=2257

Gyesan Catholic Church 계산성당


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Flickr에서 my_cottage님의 Korea 396_m

Myeongdong 명동 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Flickr에서 doorumie님의 DSC_7170-1200

old downtown view.


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Flickr에서 Pachyderm Bikes님의 DSC_0316

Bongeunsa temple 봉은사

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Seoraksan 설악산*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Flickr에서 H.e.l.e.n.님의 The walk up to Ulsanbawi

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.......


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도 


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 131207_yangnam_009

Yangnam 양남 seashore with jusangjeolli 주상절리 or columnar joint 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yeongcheon 영천*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도	









http://www.ksmnews.co.kr/article_di...r=15978&page=453&category_uid=8&article_num=4

Imgo-Seowon 임고서원, ancient private college in Imgo built in 1553 & Poeun Museum 포은유물관, memorial hall of Poeun Jeong Mong-ju 포은 정몽주, the great scholar and politician in Goryeo Dynasty, 14C

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Tongyeong 통영*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 









by 이언지 http://www.rce.or.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=anytalk_g&wr_id=409

Sebyeonggwan 세병관, the command post built in 1603, as a memorial place of Admiral Yi Sun-shin 이순신 in Tongjeyeong 통제영, the naval base


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yeongyang 영양*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도 









http://www.huyang.go.kr/forest/contentIntro.action?dprtmId=0184

Seonbawi rock 선바위 and Namipo 남이포 riverside place in Ibam 입암, it's the legendary place of General Nami 남이 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daegu 대구*


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Lanterns line the path into the temple

Donghwasa temple 동화사	

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yeosu 여수*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도 









http://f1lod.koreangp.kr/stay/normal/index.php?no=7070&cur_page=2

Odongjae 오동재, hanok hotel

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Iksan 익산*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도









by 주호식 http://info.catholic.or.kr/holyplac...tOrder= name1 &ctxtOrderType=&ctxtOrgNum=2357

Nabawi Catholic Church 나바위성당, built in 1906-1907


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 









http://www.gansam.com (one of photos' slide)

Sarang Church 사랑의교회 (Presbyterian) in Seocho 서초 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도 









http://lh.cjcondo.co.kr/yeyak/yeyak_1.html?goods_no=264

Dream Maison Resort view beside Bomun Lake 보문호 in Bukgun-dong

.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
Beautiful modern and traditional Korean architectures! 
And beautiful Korean people too! (Koreans look like Northern Chinese btw) :hug:
Thx 4 sharing Mussoda!:cheers:


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Busan 부산* 


When we were young... by Nomad Within (Pete DeMarco), on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Pyongyang 평양*


Pyongyang Mansudae Housing Complex by humanitybesideus.net, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Seoul 서울*, Seoul Capital Area 수도권









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevieg4ever/9589362439/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Flickr에서 dwiandi님의 seoul3a_DSC_0108

somewhere at night


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Changnyeong 창녕*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도	


Flickr에서 iPyo님의 Modafe

a cafe near 창녕향교


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Haenam 해남*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도	


Flickr에서 Haksaeng님의 Land's End (땅끝)

sunset of Danggeut 땅끝마을 (the southernmost cape of Korean mainland)




.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Seoraksan 설악산*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Flickr에서 cc.photoshare님의 설악산 단풍, by 서배이

autum colors!



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Muju 무주*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도 


Flickr에서 목동(malchin)님의 덕유 설천봉

Seolcheon-bong peak 설천봉 of Mt.Deogyusan 덕유산	



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ulsan 울산* 


Flickr에서 Dapper snapper님의 Ulsan Bell

Bell Pavilion


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Flickr에서 문화체육관광부님의 창경궁2

Changgyeonggung Palace 창경궁 in winter! 



.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Jusangjeolli *주상절리


Majestic Jusangjeolli by DMac 5D Mark II, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Seoul 서울*, Seoul Capital Area 수도권









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevieg4ever/8076609922/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Seoul is amazing!!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ thanks Gatech12 ! 


*Jeju 제주* 









by 미래는(lazenca75) http://photo.naver.com/view/2013122723045720302 [CCL ; CC BY-NC-ND 2.0 KR]

Mt.Hallasan 한라산 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Sinan 신안*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도 


Flickr에서 waynekorea님의 sea cliffs

Hongdo Island 홍도	



,


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Flickr에서 Pipo Gempesaw님의 secret garden

Seungjaejeong pavilion 승재정 in Secret Garden 비원, Changdeokgung Palace 창덕궁 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도 


Flickr에서 waynekorea님의 roadside splendor

Bomun Bridge 보문교, Bomun-dong 보문동


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산* 


Flickr에서 cc.photoshare님의 연등, by 키스카

lanterns of Gwangan-ri Eobang Festival 광안리 어방축제


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suwon 수원*, Seoul Metropolitan 


RAICO Samsung Bibliothek Korea [GFDL (http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/fdl.html) or CC-BY-SA-3.0-2.5-2.0-1.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/deed.en)], by User:RAICO Bautechnik (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons

Samsung Library in Suwon campus of Sungkyunkwan Univ. 성균관대 자연과학캠퍼스 삼성학술정보관(중앙도서관)


.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, so futuristic! ^^ :drool:


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Seoul 서울*, Seoul Capital Area 수도권









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevieg4ever/8660510940/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Seoul 서울*, Seoul Capital Area 수도권









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevieg4ever/8735114179/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Seoul 서울*, Seoul Capital Area 수도권









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevieg4ever/8130536211/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Seoul 서울*, Seoul Capital Area 수도권









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevieg4ever/7710510128/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Baegyangsa 백양사*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevieg4ever/8150883248/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Seoul 서울*, Seoul Capital Area 수도권









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevieg4ever/7520592154/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Seoul 서울*, Seoul Capital Area 수도권









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevieg4ever/7096268667/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Seoul 서울*, Seoul Capital Area 수도권









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevieg4ever/7667170498/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Baegyangsa 백양사*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevieg4ever/8152292765/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Incheon 인천*, Seoul Capital Area 수도권









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevieg4ever/9508747641/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Goseong 고성*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 131228_goseong_021

mountains of Hail 하일면



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Goseong 고성*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도	


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 131228_goseong_017

Munsuam hermitage temple 문수암


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도	


Flickr에서 allanyeates님의 2011 10 01-2 Gyeongju (119)

southern farmland of Gyeongju city, in front of Bulguksa temple
.

it's panorama, *Scroll ---->*


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yangsan 양산*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 


Flickr에서 mark.n님의 imgp0640.jpg

gate of Tongdosa temple 통도사

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Tongyeong 통영*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도	


Flickr에서 waynekorea님의 secret beach

somewhere in Tongyeong


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Incheon 인천*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 North Reservoir, Songdo, Incheon

Songdo 송도


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Flickr에서 Seoul Korea님의 Shopping at Doota

inside Doota (두타) or Doosan tower shopping mall 두산타워, Dongdaemun market 동대문


.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Seoul 서울*, Seoul Capital Area 수도권









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevieg4ever/8735299589/


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Seoul 서울*, Seoul Capital Area 수도권


First Sunrise of 2014 by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Seoul 서울*, Seoul Capital Area 수도권


Snow Bukchon by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*By Skyscrapercity*


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gunpo 군포*, Seoul Metropolitan 









by MC Han http://www.geolocation.ws/v/P/53696885/soo-ri-sa-temple-gunpo-korea/en [CCL ; Attribution-NoDerivs 3.0 Unported]

Surisa temple 수리사, Mt.Surisan 수리산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Sacheon 사천*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 

...


seashore cafe of Siran 실안


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ansan 안산*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 131020_tando_007

Nue Island 누에섬 & wind generators seen from Tando harbor 탄도항 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주* 









by KevinYi http://pixabay.com/en/jeju-korea-seashore-horse-74956/ [Public Domain CC0]


Seongsan Ilchulbong 성산일출봉 or Seongsan Sunrise Peak 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Chilgok 칠곡*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도 


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 St. Maurus & Placidus' Abbey, Waegwan

Benedictine abbey in Waegwan 성베네딕도회 왜관수도원

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Cheorwon 철원*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Flickr에서 kanuck3님의 Frigid Rapids Hantangang River Explored Jan 20th #46

Seung-il-gyo Bridge 승일교 on Hantan River 한탄강, Cheorwon 철원


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Flickr에서 waynekorea님의 DSC_8654

Mokmyeok-sanbang 목멱산방 around Mt. Namsan 남산


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Flickr에서 travel oriented님의 Umbrellas at Mecenatpolis Mall (메세나폴리스몰)

umbrella deco in Hapjeong 합정


.


----------



## croomm (Apr 17, 2007)

Amazing country!

I am plannig to visit Korea at this summer!


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Busan 부산* 


Flickr에서 Aaron_Choi님의 _DSC4720-Edit


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Baegyangsa 백양사*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도


300dpi Baegyangsa Reflections by Aaron_Choi, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Seoul 서울*, Seoul Capital Area 수도권


Seoul scenery by gwnam.2008, on Flickr


----------



## N.O.R.E. (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Ulleung-do island 
*









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3614010/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Seul \ 서울*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4127264/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Anmyon Island*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/948310/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Jeju island *










http://s006.radikal.ru/i214/1404/c9/26e3f608cc07.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Busan / 부산*










http://chulsa.kr/317487


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

Gyesimsa, Seosan City, Chungnam
* by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

Seosan Lake Park
Cherry Blossoms by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

Shinduri Sand dunes, Taean, Chungnam
* by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sunset at Baekhwasan, Taean, Chungnam
* by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

Shinchang Reservoir, Seosan, Chungnam
* by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

Gyesimsa, Seosan, Chungnam
* by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Seoul city, Deoksugang palace



Little sheep said:


> дворец Доксуганг, Сеул, април 2014


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Seoul city, City Hall and City Library



Little sheep said:


> Община Сеул, април 2014


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Seoul city, Namdemum (South gate)



Little sheep said:


> Намдему - южна порта на античния град Сеул.


----------



## Little sheep (Feb 16, 2011)

Seoul city, Namdemun



Little sheep said:


> Намдему - южна порта на античния град Сеул.


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

Baekhwasan at 0558
Up on Baekhwasan at 05:58 by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## [dx] (Oct 7, 2004)

Autumn in the Garden of Morning Calm (Nov. 2012) by |d|e|x|, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*

Dongdaemun Design Plaza (DDP) by Robert Koehler, on Flickr

Dongdaemun Design Plaza (DDP) by Robert Koehler, on Flickr

DDP (Dongdaemun Design Plaza) 동대문디자인플라자 ; it's Zaha Hadid's work

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 

140704_sungnyemun_002 by Sungjin Kim, on Flickr

Namdaemun gate 남대문 with reflection


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gongju 공주*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도 

...

Cheongbyeok Bridge 청벽대교 on Geum River 금강


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Wanju 완주*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도 

Daedunsan-대둔산-DDN01-03 by Hiking Hub Korea, on Flickr

Mt. Daedunsan 대둔산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ansan 안산*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Nature and structure by chunwoo, song seungjin, on Flickr

Sihwa Lake 시화호


.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome back! :cheers:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ Hi, YF. thank you!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산* 


Gwangan Bridge (광안대교) by insung jeon, on Flickr

Gwangan Bridge 광안대교 or Diamond Bridge

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Seoraksan 설악산*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Korea-Seoraksan-Mount Gwongeumseong-01 [CC-BY-SA-3.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)], by Steve46814 (talk)Steve46814 at en.wikipedia, from Wikimedia Commons

Gwongeumseong 권금성 rock

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Goseong 고성*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 









http://www.cha.go.kr/korea/heritage...w.jsp?mc=NS_04_03_02&VdkVgwKey=23,01400000,38
by 문화재청 (공공누리 KOGL) 

Okcheonsa temple 옥천사, Mt.Yeonhwasan 연화산


.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Mussoda is back! :cheers:

Great pics!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ thank you FAAN !!  good to see you


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Sacheon 사천*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 

...

seashore cafe of Siran 실안


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Wanju 완주*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도 



goldbough said:


> All pics taken by me. If you take the first bus from Daejeon to Daedunsan and walk up fast, you can see the same view.
> 
> from Daedunsan (대둔산)


Mt. Daedunsan 대둔산 panorama view!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Seoul, Korea by Seoul Korea, on Flickr

CBD view around Deoksu palace 덕수궁


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Seoul, Korea by Seoul Korea, on Flickr

CBD view around City Hall 시청


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yangpyeong 양평*, Seoul Metropolitan, Gyeonggi Province 경기도 


131009_yebinsan_008 by Sungjin Kim, on Flickr

Han River around Yangsu-ri 양수리


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 




Korea_Pope_Francis_Gwanghwamun_Beatification_45 by KOREA.NET - Official page of the Republic of Korea, on Flickr




Korea_Pope_Francis_Gwanghwamun_Beatification_17 by KOREA.NET - Official page of the Republic of Korea, on Flickr




Korea_Pope_Francis_Gwanghwamun_Beatification_21 by KOREA.NET - Official page of the Republic of Korea, on Flickr




Korea_Pope_Francis_Gwanghwamun_Beatification_20 by KOREA.NET - Official page of the Republic of Korea, on Flickr


Pope's visit to Seoul, Aug. 16. 2014

.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Mussoda said:


> *Seoul 서울*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POPE FRANCIS!!!!!! :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: 

I want to see him when he comes to the Philippines in January 2015

Impressive reception and strong Catholic faith of the Korean faithful :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

God bless South Korea!!!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thank you, hugodiekonig !!  
it was a big news for five days the Pope stayed here and he's been very popular all the days long. awesome.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 

Korea_DMZ_Train_Gyeongwon_Line_01 by KOREA.NET - Official page of the Republic of Korea, on Flickr

DMZ Train (Gyeongwon Line 경원선)



> The new DMZ Train will operate along the Gyeongwon Line 경원선 once a day starting this August, linking Seoul and Baengmagoji Station 백마고지역 in Cheorwon 철원.


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


DSC02785 by tkazec, on Flickr

Lotte World Tower under construction in Jamsil 잠실, July 4. 2014


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Street in Seoul by koreatoday, on Flickr

Gangnam street 강남대로, April 4. 2010

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Donghae 동해*, Gangwon Province 강원도 


_JYP5801-1_1200 by doorumie, on Flickr

Mureung valley 무릉계곡


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ansan 안산*, Seoul Metropolitan 


131020_tando_010 by Sungjin Kim, on Flickr

Nue Island 누에섬 & wind generators seen from Tando harbor 탄도항 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Incheon 인천*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Shuttle Train Platform by はにえる, on Flickr

airport shuttle train platform in Seoul-Incheon International Airport 인천국제공항 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daejeon 대전* 


IMG_5148m by ievgen_n, on Flickr

apartment skyline...

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Chungju 충주*, North Chungcheong Province 충청북도 


충주 중앙탑 by 문화체육관광부, on Flickr

Jungang Pagoda 중앙탑, built in 8~9C


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yangsan 양산*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 


Black Dragon water fall-YANGSAN by JS's favorite things, on Flickr

Heuk-ryong temple 흑룡사


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Damyang 담양*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도


Flickr에서 don.lee님의 damyang bamboo forest

bamboo forest in Juknokwon 죽녹원


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Buyeo 부여*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도 


pagoda by janoski006, on Flickr

Baekje era style pagoda


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


bridge reflections by waynekorea, on Flickr

Olympic Park 올림픽공원 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daejeon 대전* 


엑스포다리 by mp192837, on Flickr

skyline around Expo Science Park 엑스포과학공원 and Gapcheon river 갑천


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mokpo 목포*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도 









http://www.ctman.kr/news/5827

Mokpo Bridge 목포대교

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Muju 무주*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도	


snow mt by JeonMyungwoo, on Flickr

Mt.Deok-yu-san(Deogyusan) 덕유산


.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

gorgeous snow white mountain.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


2011 10 09 Seoul Fortress Wall (38) by allanyeates, on Flickr

Seongbuk-dong 성북동, 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


IMG_0328.jpg by bigtdieselus, on Flickr

Gangnam skyline view from Namsan slope road


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Bridges/ICM Seoul 2014 by fdecomite, on Flickr

D-Tower in Jongro CBD 종로	

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Sinchon_20140906 at 18-40-25_Edit.jpg by Kim Jaehoon, on Flickr

a scene from Shinchon 신촌

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Paju 파주*, Seoul Metropolitan 


at Paju Premium Outlet Stores(파주 프리미엄 아울렛) by Johnnie Shene Photography(Thanks, 800k+), on Flickr

Paju Premium Outlet Stores 파주 프리미엄 아울렛

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daegu 대구* 


Riverside Ride by LostLens, on Flickr

Bike Road along Nakdong River 낙동강, near The ARC 디아크


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeonju 전주*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도	


Jeonju & area - September 2013 (49) by canadianinasia7, on Flickr

shopping street at night, Downtown Gaeksa Area

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산* 


Untitled by leerauljin, on Flickr

buildings in Centum city 센텀시티

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Colonised 남산 Namsan by RomainJohn, on Flickr

CBD with Mt. Namsan 남산 in the background, shot in June. 2012


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Incheon 인천*, Seoul Metropolitan 


SUNYKorea_전경3 by sunykorea, on Flickr

SUNY Korea (Stony Brook Univ) State Univ of NY in Songdo 송도, 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산* 


Igidae Park Busan by db_percival, on Flickr

skyline view of Haeundae beach 해운대 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주* 


GALAXY K Zoom Sample Photos by Samsung SMART CAMERA, on Flickr

yuchae flowers in Jeju



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 









http://www.olympicpark.co.kr/jsp/ho...p/upload_files/ParkLook/atch_image/공원파노라마.jpg : 한국체육산업개발(주) [공공누리]

Olympic Park 올림픽공원 in 2012

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yeoju 여주*, Gyeonggi Province 경기도 


Pagoda at Sunrise, Silleuksa Temple by Robert Koehler, on Flickr

brick pagoda of Silleuksa Temple 신륵사 built in Goryeo Dynasty beside Namhan River


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yangpyeong 양평*, Seoul Metropolitan, Gyeonggi Province 경기도 


NX30 Kim Byeong Ho by Samsung SMART CAMERA, on Flickr



NX30 Kim Byeong Ho by Samsung SMART CAMERA, on Flickr


Dumulmeori 두물머리, Yangsu-ri 양수리 ; the point where North Han river (Bukhan river) and South Han river (Namhan river) meets.

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Sokcho 속초*, Gangwon Province 강원도 


2011 10 22-23 Seoraksan (54) by allanyeates, on Flickr

Sinheungsa temple 신흥사 around Mt.Seoraksan 설악산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Songnisan 속리산*


Munjandae peak by Roon & Beks, on Flickr

view around Munjangdae Peak 문장대 of Songnisan (Soklisan) mountain which lies in the border between Boeun 보은, North Chungcheong province 충청북도 and Sangju 상주, North Gyeongsang province 경상북도

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yeosu 여수*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도 









http://패밀리관광여행사.com/product/detail.html?product_no=29&cate_no=24&display_group=1

Sang-Baekdo islands 상백도 of Baekdo islands 백도, 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mungyeong 문경*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도	









http://www.cha.go.kr/korea/heritage..._01_02_02&VdkVgwKey=12,06060000,37&queryText= by 문화재청 [공공누리]

pagodas in Docheonsa temple 도천사

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Geoje 거제*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 


해금강, by 강응규 by cc.photoshare, on Flickr

Haegeumgang Rock 해금강


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Muju 무주*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도 


snow mt by JeonMyungwoo, on Flickr

Mt.Deok-yu-san(Deogyusan) 덕유산	

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Sunset at Sogang bridge by BiMim, on Flickr

skyline of Hapjeong 합정 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*JeongEup 정읍*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도 









http://english.visitkorea.or.kr/enu/AK/AK_EN_1_6_4_45.jsp

Fall Foliage of Mt.Naejangsan 내장산 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


seoul_1 by RAYMOND PHOTO - ONEPLUS STUDIO, on Flickr

Dongdaemun Design Plaza (DDP) 동대문디자인플라자


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Incheon 인천*, Seoul Metropolitan 


송도 커낼워크 by kwangjoo.lee, on Flickr

Canal Walk 커낼워크, Songdo 송도



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Goyang 고양*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Bicycle station (Goyang 'FIFTEEN' ) by yuseokoh, on Flickr

fifteen park ; rental bike system 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeonju 전주*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도	


Jeonju by pydum, on Flickr

shopping street at night

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Mt. Dobongsan, Seen from Mt. Bukhansan by Robert Koehler, on Flickr

Mt.Dobongsan 도봉산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gochang 고창*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도 


Seonunsan Provincial Park, Jeollabukdo by Rob&Joan, on Flickr

Mt.Seonunsan 선운산, Dosoram temple 도솔암


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Changwon 창원*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 


IMG_5381 by iPyo, on Flickr

Machang bridge 마창대교 linking Masan 마산 and Changwon 창원 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산* 


BUSAN - DADAEPO SUNSET FOUNTAIN OF DREAM by JS's favorite things, on Flickr


BUSAN - DADAEPO SUNSET FOUNTAIN OF DREAM by JS's favorite things, on Flickr

Dadaepo Sunset Fountain of Dream 다대포 꿈의 낙조분수 in Dadaepo Beach, western Busan


.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

Homigot 호미곶

The place that's the farthest east in Korea. It's in Pohang 포항.









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

Paraeso Waterfall 파래소폭포 (울주군 상북면)









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산* 


Beomeosa, Busan, South Korea by asterisktom, on Flickr

Beomeosa temple 범어사, Mt.Geumjeongsan 금정산


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gwacheon 과천*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Gwacheon view from Gwanak Mt. by Kenn Kim, on Flickr

view from Mt.Gwanaksan 관악산 (the left distant side is Gangnam of Seoul)



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ganghwa 강화*, Incheon 인천, Seoul Metropolitan 


IMG_7749 by EB visual interface, on Flickr

Gapgot Museum 갑곶돈대 역사관 and park


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주* 


Cheonjiyeon Waterfall - Jeju Island, South Korea by BrightFactor, on Flickr

Cheonjiyeon Waterfall 천지연폭포

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산* 


NX3000 Choi Young Gun by Samsung SMART CAMERA, on Flickr

Haeundae beach 해운대 view from Dongbaek park 동백공원


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


IMG_0036seoul by drea.mers, on Flickr

Jongro 종로 skyline with Gwanghwamun gate 광화문


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


IMG_7801 by EB visual interface, on Flickr

Jongro 종로 CBD view from Mt.Ansan 안산 

; LWT seen at the remote side

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


IMG_7816 by EB visual interface, on Flickr

Mapo 마포, Han River 한강, Yeouido 여의도 view from Mt.Ansan 안산 


.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Daejeon Expo Bridge (대전 Expo 다리)*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

Ulsan KTX train station (울산역)









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suwon 수원*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Sowun city gate by xytse13, on Flickr

Paldalmun Gate 팔달문 of Hwaseong fortress 화성 ; it's the South gate in its place.


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suwon 수원*, Seoul Metropolitan 


NX3000 Yoon Ji Eun by Samsung SMART CAMERA, on Flickr

Hwaseong fortress 화성 wall


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suwon 수원*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Palace complex by xytse13, on Flickr

Hwaseong palace 화성행궁 ; the local palace for the king's visit to the region


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Sancheong 산청*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 


2011 09 10-13 Jirisan (99) by allanyeates, on Flickr

view from Cheonwangbong peak 천왕봉, Mt.Jirisan 지리산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Anseong 안성*, Seoul Metropolitan, Gyeonggi Province 경기도	


Seoknamsa Temple Gyeonggi Do by db_percival, on Flickr

Seoknamsa temple 석남사 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jinju 진주*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 


Tunnel of Light by samara_stirneman, on Flickr

Jinju Lantern Festival 진주 연등제 


.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan 울산 as seen from Munsusan 문수산*
If you can see them, the white spots in the sky are stars.









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^ yeah, I see the stars! and the Ulsan view is very nice!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

JuanPaulo said:


> *Busan, South Korea*
> 
> 
> 464-Busan-Geumjeong Fortress hike-City view by dos_caras5, on Flickr


view from Geumjeong 금정 & Dongnae 동래 toward Haeundae, Centum city, Gwangan Bridge


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

Busan citizens park. This used to be a military base but they converted it into a park this year. Right in the middle of Busan one station away from Seomyeon.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Hwaseong 화성*, Seoul Metropolitan 


우음도 by arkira01, on Flickr

flat land of Ueumdo 우음도 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Cheongsong 청송*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도	


Enchanted Lake by bhophoto, on Flickr

Jusanji lake 주산지, Mt.Juwangsan 주왕산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Green bridge by BiMim, on Flickr

Saetgang stream 샛강 and Saetgang bridge 샛강다리 of Yeouido 여의도 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Rainy day by ywpark, on Flickr

Hongdae area 홍대	

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gwangmyeong 광명*, Seoul Metropolitan 


just street by gwnam.2008, on Flickr

Soha-dong 소하동

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suwon 수원*, Seoul Metropolitan 


망포역 팔팔수산 2014.10.22_14 by Mr.kototo, on Flickr

Golden Square 골든스퀘어 shop building in Mangpo Subway Station area 망포역, Yeongtong 영통


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jinju 진주*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 


Jinjuseong Fortress (진주성) by insung jeon, on Flickr

Jinju Fortress 진주성 with Chokseokru Hall 촉석루

...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도 


Woljunggyo by Joshua Herrin, on Flickr

Woljeonggyo Bridge 월정교


...


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Daejeon train 대전*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산* 


Gwangali by Joshua Herrin, on Flickr

Gwangan Bridge 광안대교 & Marine City 마린시티 skyline

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Paju 파주*, Seoul Metropolitan 


평화누리공원, 파주 by arkira01, on Flickr


평화누리공원, 파주 by arkira01, on Flickr

Imjingak Nuri Peace Park 임진각 평화누리공원

.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Seogwipo 서귀포시*, Jeju Province 제주특별자치도

Seongsan Ilchulbong Peak by luquy, on Flickr

Seongsan Ilchulbong Peak [UNESCO World Heritage] 성산일출봉


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Seoraksan 설악산*, Gangwon Province 강원도


taebaek mountain range, south korea by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


Gyeongju National Park by photoAtlas, on Flickr

southern farmlands of Gyeongju


..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suwon 수원*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Hwaseong Fortress by Almer Frades, on Flickr

Janganmun Gate 장안문 (North Gate) of Hwaseong fortress 화성

.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

Ulsan as seen from Munsusan (문수산)









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


11-march-143.jpg by Create Sean, on Flickr

Chungdong First Methodist Church 정동제일교회 (정동교회, 정동감리교회) ; the first Methodist church in Korea established in 1885, built in 1897 in Jeong-dong 정동, near downtown 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daejeon 대전* 


top of the world by summerthyme, on Flickr

city view of Dong-gu 동구 (East District) seen from (maybe) Mt.Hwanghaksan 황학산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gwangju 광주* (Jeolla region)


Gwangju by mctrent, on Flickr

night street, Taken on March 2, 2009


.


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Seoul*

* by jhung713, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Gate Seoul*

Gwanghwamun Gate Seoul by Adzrin Mansor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Seoul*

#draw #drawing #sketch #illustration #streetart #bulding #construction #graphic #decoration #design #city #fashion #style #follow #followme #love #cute #london #losangeles #tokyo #kyoto #paris #seoul #singapor #shanghai #barcelona #milano #bruxelles #lill by hallofstreetart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*NAKSAN PARK, South Korea*

NAKSAN PARK by Seoul Korea, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Seoul*

NAKSAN PARK by Seoul Korea, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Seoul*

Seoul, sunset by antonchemist, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

PinPeat said:


> *Seoul*
> 
> #draw #drawing #sketch #illustration #streetart #bulding #construction #graphic #decoration #design #city #fashion #style #follow #followme #love #cute #london #losangeles #tokyo #kyoto #paris #seoul #singapor #shanghai #barcelona #milano #bruxelles #lill by hallofstreetart, on Flickr


it's really seoul? I doubt it.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산*


IMG_0975_1 by Dimboom, on Flickr

old port


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산*


IMG_0982_1 by Dimboom, on Flickr

old town scenery around Jagalchi station 자갈치역 area


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Hapcheon 합천*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 


A98A8106-1 by HDH.Lucas, on Flickr

some halls in Haeinsa temple 해인사, Mt. Gayasan 가야산


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Chuncheon 춘천*, Gangwon Province 강원도 


Summicron 2rd 35mm F2.0 by novdesign2002, on Flickr

trail around Uiamho lake 의암호


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주* 


IMG_1823 by Mike.P.McDonald, on Flickr

Cheonjeyeon Second Waterfall 천제연 제2폭포, Seogwipo 서귀포	

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Incheon 인천*, Seoul Metropolitan


Crossed by emotionengine, on Flickr

AREX line (Seoul ~ Incheon Int'l Airport), taken on June 13, 2011

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suwon 수원*, Seoul Metropolitan 


수원시내 2014.06.24_5 by Mr.kototo, on Flickr

Gwonseon-dong 권선동, Gwonseon-gu 권선구


수원 인계동 2014.10.10 by Mr.kototo, on Flickr

Ingye-dong 인계동, Paldal-gu 팔달구

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Palace Interior by Skagos26, on Flickr

Sajeongjeon Hall 사정전 in Gyeongbokgung palace 경복궁 
; the king's office for daily state affairs


.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Seoul*


Dongdaemun Design Plaza @ Night, Seoul, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Jeonju*


View across Hanok Maeul from Omokdae, Jeonju, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Gyeongju*


Anapji @ Night, Gyeongju, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ wow, the photo of Jeonju is very nice!


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Yongso Waterfall (응봉산 용소폭포)*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


LED ROSE HILL by kongjak1, on Flickr


LED ROSE HILL by kongjak1, on Flickr


LED ROSE HILL by kongjak1, on Flickr


LED ROSE HILL by kongjak1, on Flickr

display at Dongdaemun Design Plaza (DDP) 동대문디자인플라자
; "LED ROSE HILL"


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suwon 수원*, Seoul Metropolitan


수원 인계동 2014.10.10_6 by Mr.kototo, on Flickr

- Ingye-dong 인계동, Paldal-gu 팔달구


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seongnam 성남*, Seoul Metropolitan  


판교 H Square by Azuna, on Flickr


판교 H Square by Azuna, on Flickr


판교 H Square by Azuna, on Flickr

Pangyo technovalley 판교 테크노밸리


.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*The East Sea from the north side of Ulsan 울산*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도 









http://gongu.copyright.or.kr/writing/view.do?writingSeq=930031 by 최철수 [CC BY-NC-ND]

Bulguksa temple 불국사 in autumn, 2010


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


141102_deoksugung_002 by Sungjin Kim, on Flickr

Jeong-dong 정동 neighborhoods in autumn, with Deoksugung 덕수궁 Palace garden

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56500149 by Danielcarlsbad , Taken on 2011/07/12

Royal tombs of Shilla Dynasty (BC 1C ~ AD 10C) 신라 시대

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Cheongdo 청도*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도 


imgp0656.jpg by mark.n, on Flickr

Unmunsa temple 운문사 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yeongam 영암*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도 


Wolchusan National Park, Jeollanamdo by Rob&Joan, on Flickr

Mt.Wolchulsan 월출산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Hadong 하동*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 


하동 강선암-입석 by fruitbites, on Flickr

farmlands of Pyeongsari 평사리, along Seomjin River 섬진강


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Camera Roll-867 by HendryYadhisna, on Flickr

Shinchon 신촌	

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


SUnday night @myeongdong street @seoul_korea by HendryYadhisna, on Flickr

Myeongdong 명동 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Incheon 인천*, Seoul Metropolitan 


청라국제도시 by kwangjoo.lee, on Flickr

Cheongna 청라 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Incheon 인천*, Seoul Metropolitan 


streetscape by gwnam.2008, on Flickr 


streetscape by gwnam.2008, on Flickr

Guwol-dong 구월동, its the old town.


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Ssamzigil(Hanging Garden) by SpacePirate82, on Flickr

SSamzigil 쌈지길, Insa-dong 인사동 ; small cafes, shops, boutiques are in the hanging mall.

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Korean Images* 


남산&배비장전 191 by [email protected], on Flickr


남산&배비장전 157 by [email protected], on Flickr


남산&배비장전 163 by [email protected], on Flickr

Geommu 검무 ; sword dance


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산* 


A morning paper by Yurok Shin, on Flickr

scenery of Busan harbor 부산항 with Busan Harbor Bridge (Busan-hang Daegyo) 부산항대교 seen from Sanbokdoro road 산복도로

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도 


DSC_3574 by hakal0131, on Flickr


DSC_3588 by hakal0131, on Flickr

Bulguksa temple 불국사, built in 5~6C


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Namhae 남해*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 


Over the Edge, Again by bludreamers, on Flickr

view from Mt. Geumsan 금산


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산*


Fading Colours by JTeale, on Flickr

fall colors


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


131017_gyeongbokgung_001 by Sungjin Kim, on Flickr

Gyeongbokgung palace 경복궁, the main royal palace, but partly remained.


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Sungryemun side view by StavvioD, on Flickr

Sungryemun Gate 숭례문, nicknamed 'Namdaemun 남대문' means 'South Gate'	


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


IMG_0070 by Nikki JY, on Flickr

Gangnam-daero street 강남대로

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


DSC09886 by 陳菇菇, on Flickr

Jongro 종로 CBD	


.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Goejae 거제시 일운면*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주* 









http://www.cha.go.kr/korea/heritage...Text=&mc=NS_04_03_02&VdkVgwKey=16,04430000,50 & http://www.cha.go.kr/korea/heritage...e=제주 중문·대포 해안주상 절리대 (촬영:문화재청)&photoid=1632682 by 문화재청 [공공누리]

coast of Jisatgae 지삿개, Jungmun 중문 - Daepo 대포 ; it's famous for columnar joint. 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Goseong 고성*, Gangwon Province 강원도 


Sceneic Route From Seoul by Quek ZongYe, on Flickr


Sceneic Route by Quek ZongYe, on Flickr

Ulsanbawi rocks 울산바위 and snowy ridge of Mt.Seoraksan 설악산 seen from Misiryeong Tollgate 미시령 톨게이트, Jan. 1, 2012


.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*SEOUL*


Cheonggyecheon @ Night, Seoul, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*GYEONGJU*


Anapji @ Night, Gyeongju, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Korea

A Leading Light by Jimmy McIntyre - Editor HDR One Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lottie and Lonnie at Lotte World, an amusement part in Songpa-gu, Seoul

Seoul: Lotte World by Seoul Korea, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Namsan Seoul

Seoul Namsan by Gabriel @@~, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul

Sea of white flowers 4 by JonathanChoo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset over Seoul from Namsan

Sunset over Seoul from Namsan by mbphillips, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Reflection of city by supreme newyork, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sino-Korean Friendship Bridge

Sino-Korean Friendship Bridge by Stefan Schinning, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daegu 대구* 


Gyesan-dong Cathedral by Robert Koehler, on Flickr

Gyesan Catholic Church 계산성당


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daegu 대구* 


Wait a little more by mic00l, on Flickr

Dongseongro 동성로 ; downtown of Daegu,


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daegu 대구*


Former Provincial Daegu Hospital by Nate Kornegay, on Flickr


Former Provincial Daegu Hospital by Nate Kornegay, on Flickr

the main hall of Kyungpook National University Hospital 경북대병원, built in 1928


.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*bus and train in Sejong (세종)*
I happened to go back by here a few months after I took this photo and they had covered the old sign with ugly new signs that didn't match the brick bus stop at all.









by me


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul

DSC04423 by paulpicazo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul

DSC04292 by paulpicazo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Temple Stay at Sudoksa 
Sudoksa, South Korea

Temple Stay at Sudoksa by dreamworks20501, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Temple Stay at Sudoksa 
Sudoksa, South Korea

Temple Stay at Sudoksa by dreamworks20501, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul, South Korea

SEL-131210-069 by issrasai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Located in the middle of Seoul, Kyung Hee Palace was completed in 1623. 

Kyung Hee Palace by hjl studio, on Flickr


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

last year i took a pic of seoul han river park 
from my harddisk


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

last year i took YBD(yeo-ui island??) of Seoul 
from my harddisk


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

last year i took a pic of seoul CBD(it was kind of car free festival)
from my harddisk


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

last winter i vist sheep ranch in dae-kwan-ryung(table land in Gangwon province)


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

seoul children park

from my harddisk


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan 울산*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

cestlavie24 said:


> last winter i vist sheep ranch in dae-kwan-ryung(table land in Gangwon province)


beautiful!!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

goldbough said:


> *bus and train in Sejong (세종)*
> I happened to go back by here a few months after I took this photo and they had covered the old sign with ugly new signs that didn't match the brick bus stop at all.
> 
> 
> ...


nice composition with the blurred train!! :cheers:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


L1002738 by Fahad0850, on Flickr

random street shot.

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


L1002511 by Fahad0850, on Flickr

random street shot.

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


L1002632 by Fahad0850, on Flickr

random street shot.

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Seoul: Garosu-gil Cafe by stuckinseoul, on Flickr

cafe in Garosu-gil 가로수길, Shinsa-dong 신사동, Gangnam 강남	


.


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

one of my favorite shot from my former employee

building name is signature tower of Seoul CBD


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

bukchon, seoul
from my harddisk


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

part of gangnam street seoul
from my harddisk


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

SAMSUNG HQ & very uique GT Tower
from my harddisk


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ nice shots! 
Did you take the 강남대로 shot on 횡단보도?


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Mussoda said:


> ^^ nice shots!
> Did you take the 강남대로 shot on 횡단보도?


 yes of course


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*typical countryside scene*









by me


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

bi-yang island of jeju island 
from my harddisk


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

ha-neul(means sky) park of Seoul 
this park was landfill
from my harddisk


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Restaurant* - The sign says "restaurant" and the menu items are listed below. The restaurant is not in the rusted doors, but it's to the right behind the green vinyl.









by me


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

yongsan IBD area, Seoul

from my harddisk


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Han River & YBD, Seoul 2years ago
from my harddisk


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

sam-chung dong, Seoul 
from my harddisk


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

rush hour
teheran street of gangnam, seoul
from my harddisk


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

nam-dae-moon market, seoul

from my harddisk


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

entrance of Buk-Chon, seoul

from my harddisk


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seongnam 성남*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Untitled by amftkrm, on Flickr

Bundang 분당 along Tancheon river 탄천

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


IMG_1018 by hakal0131, on Flickr

view of Gangnam 강남, but mostly Seocho-gu 서초구 area seen in this angle

*----> Panorama ----->*


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Night at Jongno3ga by HendryYadhisna, on Flickr

alley in Jongro-3ga 종로3가 in the nighttime 


.


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Mussoda said:


> *Seoul 서울*
> 
> 
> IMG_1018 by hakal0131, on Flickr
> ...


 on the left side
i can sse my graduated high school and middle school


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Soong-Rye-Moon Gate, Seoul
from my harddisk


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

oreum(parasitic volcanos) of Jeju Island

jeju island has 368 parsitic volcanos and extinct volcano hanla mt. 










from my harddisk


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ cool shot! the monochrome is impressive there. (I quoted this one into korean forum. )


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Seoul Olympic Stadium
from my harddisk


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos but dont forget to post also their credits, sources


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Buddha's Birthday parade, Jong-Ro street Seoul

from my harddisk


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> Nice photos but dont forget to post also their credits, sources


 sorry, i don't know how do that..

but anyway all photos are mine-


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*tangerines (귤) outside a store*









by me


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

yesterday, Hap-Jung Dong, Seoul

old Mongolians said korea is country of Solongos. Solongos means rainbow











original pics from
http://http://www.slrclub.com/bbs/vx2.php?id=theme_gallery&divpage=368&no=1997093


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nak-An Fortress of Chosun Dynasty, jeon-la province, korea

there still live people in the traditional houses.

jeon-la province gov try to register unseco World Cultural Heritage 









from my harddisk


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Seung-Ga Sa temple Book-Han Mt, seoul 
this temple built in 756. but burned when korean war. after the war rebuilt
this temple has two national traesures
you can see a Buddhist monk in the pagoda.









from my harddisk


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan 울산*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Boeun 보은*, North Chungcheong Province 충청북도 


Bup-ju-sa (a Buddhist temple), South Korea by UntilMake, on Flickr

Beopjusa temple 법주사, Mt.Songnisan 속리산 ; built in 553, and rebuilt in 776, Shilla era



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


141102_gyeongbokgung_041 by Sungjin Kim, on Flickr

Hyangwonjeong pavilion 향원정 of Gyeongbokgung palace 경복궁 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Korean Images* 


Korean Folk Village Tour by I Corps, on Flickr

Jultagi 줄타기 ; tightrope walking, a traditional acrobatics

.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Mussoda said:


> *Seoul 서울*
> 
> 
> 141102_gyeongbokgung_041 by Sungjin Kim, on Flickr
> ...


This is awesome Mussoda!!!! :bow::bow:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산* 


Busan Haeundae, Lotte Department Store by leerauljin, on Flickr

Centum city 센텀시티 



.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

hugodiekonig said:


> This is awesome Mussoda!!!! :bow::bow:


haha, thank you, hugodiekonig!  Have a nice day! :cheers:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산* 


korea landscape3 by mail2prashant99, on Flickr

night street in Haeundae 해운대 

.


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

#Instagram #instastill #korea #seoul #morning #church #maria #statue 이른아침 지나던길에 간만에 성당에 들어왔다. by Antonio Park, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul, South Korea by barsata, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Gwanak-gu, Seoul, South Korea

Gwanak Sunrise by Daniel Smukalla, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Jeodong-ri, Ulleung-do, Gyeongsangbuk-do, South Korea

Jeodong-ri by Daniel Smukalla, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Gwangju, Jeollanamdo, South Korea

Gwangju Sunset by Daniel Smukalla, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mountain of Homes 
Hannam, Seoul, South Korea

Mountain of Homes by Daniel Smukalla, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Yangsan Cloud Bridge (양산구름다리) with light show*









by me


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

part of Seoul CBD


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

namsan MT, Seoul


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Paju 파주*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Paju, South Korea by dezcel1, on Flickr

street in Unjeong 운정

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seongnam 성남*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Untitled by Azuna, on Flickr

Jeongja-dong 정자동, Bundang 분당 

.


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice pictures !!! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ thank you Marcos!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seongnam 성남*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Untitled by Azuna, on Flickr

Jeongja-dong 정자동, Bundang 분당 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seongnam 성남*, Seoul Metropolitan 


2014.09.16 - Seoul - Pangyo by Dexte-r, on Flickr

some buildings in Pangyo technovalley 판교 테크노밸리	


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gongju 공주*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도 


Gongju Jung-dong Catholic Church by Robert Koehler, on Flickr

Jung-dong Catholic Church 중동성당



> The current church and rectory were built in 1937, but the church's history goes back to 1897, when it was founded by French missionaries.


.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Mussoda said:


> *Gongju 공주*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도
> 
> 
> Gongju Jung-dong Catholic Church by Robert Koehler, on Flickr
> ...



beautiful church!!


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan seen from the road going up to Ganwolsan 간월산*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산* 


NX3000 Choi Young Gun by Samsung SMART CAMERA, on Flickr

Marine City 마린시티 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suwon 수원*, Seoul Metropolitan 


수원화성 2014.06.15_2 by Mr.kototo, on Flickr

around Changryongmun gate 창룡문 of Hwaseong fortress 화성, 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seongnam 성남*, Seoul Metropolitan 


판교 by TF-urban, on Flickr


판교테크노밸리. sk플래닛,넥슨,nhn엔터테인먼트 by TF-urban, on Flickr


판교 테크노밸리 by TF-urban, on Flickr

Pangyo technovalley 판교 테크노밸리 ; Korean game companies gathered at this district, such as Nexon, NCsoft, NHN, Neowiz etc

.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Daegu 대구*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Uljugun Beomseo-eup (just outside Ulsan) 울주군 범서읍*









by me


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Bam island(habitat for migratory birds and natural ecosystem conservation area ) and yeo-ui island (YBD), Seoul

han river looks like coffee, because of flood










my pic


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

In-Sa Dong, Seoul










my pic


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Song-Gwang-Sa Temple, Soon-Chun, Jeon-la Province










my pic 
See you Tomorrow...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Night at Dongdaemoon by HendryYadhisna, on Flickr


Night at Dongdaemoon by HendryYadhisna, on Flickr

night street in Dongdaemun district 동대문 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Seoul: Gangnam by stuckinseoul, on Flickr

Gangnam-daero street 강남대로

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


DSC_2338 by hakal0131, on Flickr

skyline around Boramae Park 보라매공원, Dongjak-gu 동작구

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daejeon 대전* 


성심당 케익부띠끄 by TF-urban, on Flickr

Seongsimdang 성심당, the famous bakery in the region


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Hwaseong 화성*, Seoul Metropolitan 


iPhone4s 2014-3484 by hawing486, on Flickr

neighborhood in Dongtan 동탄


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


nx30 by Allonger, on Flickr

Samcheongdong 삼청동 in autumn


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


nx30 by Allonger, on Flickr

Samcheongdong 삼청동 in autumn


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Seoul: Myeong-dong Streets by stuckinseoul, on Flickr

Myeongdong 명동 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


The Vastness by emotionengine, on Flickr

transfer passage of subway No.2 line, taken on June 13. 2011


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


L1002678 by Fahad0850, on Flickr

somewhere in Seoul, chicken restaurant

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seongnam 성남*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Untitled by Azuna, on Flickr

Avenue France 아브뉴프랑 mall near Pangyo station

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seongnam 성남*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Untitled by Azuna, on Flickr

street beside Avenue France 아브뉴프랑 mall near Pangyo station

.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Wonju Express Bus Terminal 원주*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Kimbap shop in Gumi (구미-김밥집)*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


DSC_0928 by Brooksmatic, on Flickr

rental bike in Yongsan 용산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 









http://brand.hyundai.com/ko/art/with-mmca/mmca-hyunda-series.do

National Museum of Modern and Contemporary Art, Seoul, 국립현대미술관 서울관 
; located in the east of Gyeongbok palace.

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


NX30 Kim Hyeonsu by Samsung SMART CAMERA, on Flickr

Yeouido 여의도 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


NXmini Kim Min Seok by Samsung SMART CAMERA, on Flickr

wave tower (GT tower) in Gangnam 강남 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daejeon 대전* 









by 김광인 (MTBS NETWORK) http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/파일:TJB대전방송_전경.png

TJB 대전방송 (Taejon Broadcasting Corporation), the local broadcasting company in Daejeon

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 









http://www.arex.or.kr/jsp/board/gal...xt=&order=&dir=&mode=list&bid=GALLERY02&ses=#

Mt. Namsan 남산 view seen from the west side of Seoul Station 서울역

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Pyeongchang 평창*, Gangwon Province 강원도 


Korea_Special_Olympics_13 by KOREA.NET - Official page of the Republic of Korea, on Flickr

Alpensia resort 알펜시아 리조트 in Daegwallyeong 대관령 


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


DSC_0941 by Brooksmatic, on Flickr

Yongsan-gu office 용산구청

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Seoul: IFC Mall by Seoul Korea, on Flickr

restaurant in the mall of SIFC, Yeouido 여의도 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


drive through by gwnam.2008, on Flickr

North-Riverside Highway (Gangbyeon-Bukro) 강변북로

.


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Jong-Ro, Seoul

1years ago??










my pic


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Seoul Forest, Seoul










my pic


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

yong-san station area, seoul


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Dolmen village, World Cultural Heritage of Go-Chang, Korea

more 500 dolmens can see in this area..










my pic


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

myoung-dong, seoul









my pic


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

ant villiage, one of time-worn area of Seoul










my pic


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

tree of love locks, nam-san tower, seoul










my pic


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sang-Am Digital Media City, Seoul










my pic


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

cheong-gye-cheon, Seoul 










my pic


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ nice shot, when took the photo of sangam-dong? this year?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ulsan 울산*



goldbough said:


> *Daewangam Park in Ulsan 울산 대왕암공원*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*




antares031 said:


> Weekly Update : December 18. 2014



Lotte World Tower 

.


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Mussoda said:


> ^^ nice shot, when took the photo of sangam-dong? this year?


 no.. every pics are 1or 2 years ago..


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nami Island, Chuncheon, South Korea.

Autumn Yellow Ginkgo Tree Road in Foggy Morning by Light of Peace, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

ChunCheon (春川), Korea

Maples & Waterfall :: ChunCheon (春川), Korea by bgfotologue, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Namiseom Island, South Korea

Evening Serenity. by Azihan Yusoff, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chuncheon, South Korea.

Autumn’s Metasequoia Road in Foggy Nami Island (drama Winter Sonata filmed) by Light of Peace, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Busan, South Korea

Busan, South Korea by bfike2308, on Flickr


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeo-Soo, Korea










my pic


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Gwang-Myuong KTX Station, Seoul Metropolitan


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Daegu 대구*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


stone Knight (HDR) by KOLYO_99, on Flickr

Seoul Forest 서울숲, it's the big park in Tukseom 뚝섬

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeonju 전주*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도


Jeonju by pydum, on Flickr

night shopping alley

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*North Korea* 


Chilbo region North Korea in HDR by Ray Cunningham, on Flickr

Mt.Chilbo 칠보산, very unique mountain in North Korea

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


法泉寺 智光国師 玄妙塔 / Stone stupa by eyawlk60, on Flickr

Hyeonmyotap 현묘탑, the stupa of Jigwang-guksa 지광국사, built in 11C, Goryeo Dynasty 고려시대 
(Originally it was in Beopcheonsa temple of Wonju, but now placed in the courtyard of Gyeongbok-gung palace, Seoul)


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도 


DSC_3663 by hakal0131, on Flickr

roof in Bulguksa temple 불국사

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*JeongEup 정읍*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도 


Naejangsa Temple by kanuck3, on Flickr

Naejangsa temple 내장사 in Mt.Naejangsan 내장산 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Seoraksan 설악산*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Spire by Skagos26, on Flickr

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Hapcheon 합천*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 


140501_hwangmaesan_014 by Sungjin Kim, on Flickr

Mt.hwangmaesan 황매산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Changwon 창원*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 


주남저수지 by iPyo, on Flickr

Junam Reservoir wetland 주남저수지


.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Busan 부산*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan 울산*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Huwon Garden, Changdeokgung Palace by Robert Koehler, on Flickr

pond in Secret Garden 비원, Changdeokgung Palace 창덕궁 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


nx200 by Allonger, on Flickr

view of Jongro CBD seen from Malbawi Rock 말바위 of Mt.Bugaksan 북악산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Donghae 동해*, Gangwon Province 강원도 


140215_mureung_065 by Sungjin Kim, on Flickr

Mureung valley 무릉계곡

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeongseon 정선*, Gangwon Province 강원도 


130815_jeongseon_008 by Sungjin Kim, on Flickr

Dong river 동강 surrounding Mt.Baegunsan 백운산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Pyeongchang 평창*, Gangwon Province 강원도 


Wol jeong sa by HDH.Lucas, on Flickr

Woljeongsa temple 월정사, Mt.Odaesan 오대산	

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도


McDelivery by jchowphoto, on Flickr

McDelivery
.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Outside a Restaurant by Gee!Bee, on Flickr

Hongdae area 홍대 

.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*frozen waterfall in Juwangsan (주왕산 용연폭포)*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Sangju 상주*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daejeon 대전* 


계룡산, Gyeryongsan by Madan Lal Chhimpa, on Flickr

Daejeon 대전 seem from Mt.Gyeryongsan 계룡산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산* 


Fountain of gold in Busan, Korea by haphpusan, on Flickr

legendary rocky well 'Geumjeong' (means 'golden well/fountainhead') at Mt.Geumjeongsan 금정산

.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan 울산*









by me


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Han River, Floating island









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sunyo...8ea-pvC39c-qrJAEB-qabqG6-qr6SdP-q9cWSw-ptMi5Q


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul

Sindorim, Seoul. by Kim Jin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mokdong, Seoul

Mokdong, Seoul. by Kim Jin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul

Salmon Seoul II by TomatO', on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul

Gangnam Intersection by Kim Jin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Untitled by istrate_geanina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Korea

Jeongdongjin Beach (정동진해변) by - MH -, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sokcho, South Korea

Sokcho by jaku, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Busan, South Korea

DSC_8094 by danho38, on Flickr


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Je-ju island










mine


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

after the white out, deog-yu mt. north jeon-la province.. 










by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

cestlavie24 said:


> Je-ju island
> 
> mine


the house in Jejudo must be a museum, if I'm not wrong?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ulsan 울산* 


울주군 인보성당, 2014. 5. Inbo Catholic Church, Ulju-gun, Ulsan, May 2014 by Hi, World! It's Sammy!, on Flickr

Inbo Catholic Church 인보성당, Ulju-gun 울주군

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주* 









http://photo.naver.com/view/2013122...recent&userId=lazenca75&param=&postType=photo by 미래는 (CCL)

Saraoreum 사라오름, small crater on the east slope of Mt.Hallasan 한라산 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Tongyeong 통영*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 


Mireuksan Mountain Peak by VINJABOND.COM, on Flickr

Mt.Mireuksan 미륵산

.


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Mussoda said:


> the house in Jejudo must be a museum, if I'm not wrong?


 SORRY 
THAT IS CHURCH....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Ah, I see


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan Wedding Hall*









by me


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul, South Korea

청계천 by Kim Jin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul, South Korea

Sindorim, Seoul. by Kim Jin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mokdong, Seoul, South Korea

Mokdong, Seoul. by Kim Jin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul, South Korea

Seoul, South Korea by barsata, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul, South Korea

청계천 by Kim Jin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Tongyeong 통영*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도


Tongyeongdaegyo by Joshua Herrin, on Flickr

Tongyeong Bridge 통영대교

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Seoraksan 설악산*, Gangwon Province 강원도


2012 01 22-23 Seoraksan (169) by allanyeates, on Flickr


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Goyang 고양*, Seoul Metropolitan 


2014 - 0725 iMG-H_16 ONEMOUNT 冰雪樂園 SNOW PARK by PIPIQ, on Flickr


2014 - 0725 iMG-H_13 ONEMOUNT 冰雪樂園 SNOW PARK by PIPIQ, on Flickr

One Mount Snowpark 원마운트 스노우파크 ; ice-rink for kids

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jindo 진도*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도 


A39W2329 by bennie3264, on Flickr

seaside of Jindo 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jindo 진도*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도 


A39W2494 by bennie3264, on Flickr

Jindo Bridge 진도대교


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Sokcho 속초*, Gangwon Province 강원도 


2011 10 22-23 Seoraksan (52) by allanyeates, on Flickr

Sinheungsa temple 신흥사, Mt.Seoraksan 설악산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 









http://www.reddit.com/r/EarthPorn/comments/2id37t/looking_east_from_the_peak_of_dobongsan_도봉산_seoul/
by doesnotlikecricket

Mt.Dobongsan 도봉산 ; the natural border of Seoul 서울, Uijeongbu 의정부 and Yangju 양주

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Boryeong 보령*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도 









http://photo.naver.com/view/2013121...recent&userId=lazenca75&param=&postType=photo
by 미래는 [CCL]

scenery from Oeyeondo island 외연도

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yangsan 양산*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 


Tongdosa_Daeungjeon 1644 by iPyo, on Flickr

Geumgang-Gyedan Hall 금강계단 in Tongdosa temple 통도사
; built in 7C and rebuilt in 17C

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


"Happy Seoul" Shooting Day 1 (Itaewon) by Johan Ahn, on Flickr

Cheongjajeong pavillion 청자정 in the courtyard of National Museum of Korea 국립중앙박물관, Yongsan 용산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Birds by HendryYadhisna, on Flickr

JW Marriott Hotel Dongdaemun 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Namdaemun (Sungnyemun), Seoul by BiMim, on Flickr

Namdaemun area of CBD

.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> *Seoul 서울*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^
This is seoul's strong attractive point that you can climbing mountain and enjoy water sports in han river.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Yeongju 영주 bus stop at night*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*east coast of Korea*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Busan 부산*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ulleungdo island 울릉도*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도	


View from Taeha Lighthouse, Ulleungdo by Rob&Joan, on Flickr

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Sokcho 속초*, Gangwon Province 강원도 


Cheondang Waterfall at Seoraksan [CC BY-SA 3.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)], by Yoo Chung (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons

Cheondang Waterfall 천당폭포(means 'Heaven Waterfall') in Cheonbuldong Valley 천불동 계곡, Mt.Seoraksan 설악산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Cheongdo 청도*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도 


Autumn leaves by flowing river, on Flickr

Ginkgo tree in Unmunsa temple 운문사 

.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Gamcheon Culture Village, Busan
부산 감천문화마을*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Busan Cinema Center 부산 영화의전당*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Korean Images*









http://gongu.copyright.or.kr/writing/view.do?writingSeq=934197
정치훈-등대-2011-O22 [CC BY-NC-ND]

lighthouse somewhere in korea


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


DSC_0345 by Pachyderm Bikes, on Flickr

dancheong 단청 painting interior of Bongeunsa temple 봉은사, Samseong-dong 삼성동, Gangnam 강남 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


P1030590 by nmbenzo, on Flickr

Itaewon 이태원

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


P1040359 by nmbenzo, on Flickr

library in old Seoul City Hall

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seongnam 성남*, Seoul Metropolitan 


At Bundang by HendryYadhisna, on Flickr


At Bundang by HendryYadhisna, on Flickr

Tancheon river 탄천 runs through Bundang 분당 district.

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Sejong 세종* 


세종시 BRT 정류장 by TFurban, on Flickr

bus stop

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산* 


IMG_0189 by Nikki JY, on Flickr

skyline of Centum city 센텀시티, taken on 2012년 2월 19일

.,


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Incheon 인천*, Seoul Metropolitan 


Incheon Bridge, 인천대교 by yongsfam, on Flickr

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


DDP by yongsfam, on Flickr

Dongdaemun 동대문 market district with Dongdaemun Design Plaza (DDP) 동대문디자인플라자

.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Seoul 서울*

Korea's Got Seoul by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr

An intersection in Dongdaemun 동대문 market district


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Boats near Incheon Jamjindo (인천 잠진도)*
That little island is not Jamjindo. It's not called anything. This is west of the International Airport (ICN).









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Cherry blossoms in Suwon (수원)*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Cherry blossoms in Busan (부산)*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Movie theater by ywpark, on Flickr

Megabox movie theater, Coex mall, Gangnam, Seoul, taken on 2014년 8월 3일

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Gas station by onewman96, on Flickr

gas station in Apgujeong, Gangnam, Seoul

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Buildings Seoul by db_percival, on Flickr

SIFC in Yeouido 여의도 

.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan 울산*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


서울을 사랑한다 - I LOVE SEOUL! by Francois Saikaly, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Korean Folk Village, near Seoul:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 






driving on Teheran-ro Street 테헤란로, Gangnam 강남 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yeoju 여주*, Gyeonggi Province 경기도, Seoul Metropolitan 


2013 - 0816 iMG_108 by PIPIQ, on Flickr


Premium Outlet @ Yeoju by karlgarcia_03, on Flickr

Yeoju Premium Outlet mall 여주 프리미엄아울렛

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Tongyeong 통영*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 


View North from 장사도 by Thaddeus McCleary, on Flickr

view from Jangsa Island 장사도

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Pyeongchang 평창*, Gangwon Province 강원도 


S8006777 월정사 by Meryl Ko, on Flickr

Woljeongsa temple 월정사, Mt.Odaesan 오대산	

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Pyeongchang 평창*, Gangwon Province 강원도 


S8006759 월정사 by Meryl Ko, on Flickr

Cheonwangmun gate 천왕문, Woljeongsa temple 월정사, Mt.Odaesan 오대산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Korean Images*


tteok, Korean rice cake by KOREA.NET - Official page of the Republic of Korea, on Flickrtte

tteok 떡, korean rice cake

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


남산, by Seongi Min by cc.photoshare, on Flickr

N-Seoul Tower on Mt. Namsan 남산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Korean Images*


친구, by Seongi Min by cc.photoshare, on Flickr

deep forest somewhere 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Boseong 보성*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도 


녹차밭, by Ethan Lee by cc.photoshare, on Flickr

Boseong 보성 tea farm 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


젊음의 색, by 타조알 by cc.photoshare, on Flickr

Maronie Park 마로니에 공원, Daehakro 대학로

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


서울대학교 by ddkim, on Flickr

Seoul National University 서울대학교 with Seoul city view in the background

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


LUV_7692 by umcuofu, on Flickr

downtown view seen from Seoul City Hall 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산* 


KYB_9897 by Kyle Kim1004, on Flickr

Haeundae beach 해운대	

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Seoraksan 설악산*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Corée du Sud by furakazo, on Flickr

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Jirisan 지리산*, 

고개고개너머너머, by Dadae Choi by cc.photoshare, on Flickr

mountain range around North Jeolla~South Jeolla~South Gyeongsang provinces


.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Guryong Waterfall
울주군 대운산 구룡폭포*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Daegu Sunrise Bridge
대구 동촌 해맞이다리*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Naewonam Valley in Uljugun
울주군 대운산 내원암 계곡*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Untitled by Konrad Beckmann, on Flickr

crossing, taken in 2012년 4월 22일

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주*


Eorimok Trail at Sunrise, Jeju, South Korea by eric_hevesy, on Flickr

trail at Eorimok 어리목

.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Tongyeong Yokjido 통영시 욕지도*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Tongyeong Hansando 통영시 한산면
from Mt. Mang 망산*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ awesome shot!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Seoraksan 설악산*, Gangwon Province 강원도



Seoraksan (설악산) by morniak, on Flickr

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Seoraksan 설악산*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Seoraksan (설악산) by morniak, on Flickr

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


A Throwback to the Spring by Daniel Smukalla, on Flickr

garden in Changgyeonggung Palace 창경궁 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도 


Bulguksa Temple by janetng1, on Flickr

Bulguksa temple 불국사, built in 6~8C, Shilla dynasty

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도 


Bulguksa (불국사) - Gyeongju by photoAtlas, on Flickr

Bulguksa temple 불국사

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suwon 수원*, Seoul Metropolitan 


rehearsal, 리허설 by yongsfam, on Flickr

traditional dance, the girls are wearing male costumes.

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Gangnam by nmbenzo, on Flickr

Gangnam station area 강남역 일대

.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Busan from Mt. Geumjeong
부산 금정산*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daejeon 대전* 


IMG_6305-Edit by Ievgen Nedrygailov, Flickr에서

Zoimaru 조이마루 ; golf center placed beside EXPO Science Park,

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산* 


. by Samuel Yoo, Flickr에서

inside Bexco


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Busan 부산* 


Girls Watching Over Busan by Josh Nezam, Flickr에서

"Girls Watching Over Busan" ; Seomyeon 서면 district, inner downtown of Busan 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Bridge by L K, Flickr에서

Seongsu Bridge 성수대교 with Gangnam 강남 district view

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


Myeongdong night,Seoul,Korea by namhdyk, Flickr에서

Myeongdong 명동 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울* 


downtown by Gwonie S. Nam, Flickr에서

Jongro 종로 street

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ thanks chrisjohn !


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Seoul City Tour Bus by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서


Seoul City Tour Bus by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서


Seoul City Tour Bus by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서


Seoul City Tour Bus by Seoul Korea, Flickr에서

city tour bus, trolley style, 

.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Walking up Mt. Geumjeong 금정산*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Buyeo 부여*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도 


Gungnamji 014 by travel oriented, on Flickr

Gungnamji pond 궁남지, the royal garden attached in palace of Baekje kingdom, 7C

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Geoje 거제*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 


islands 섬 by Jacob Hong, Flickr에서

view from Hill of Wind 바람의 언덕

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daejeon 대전* 


IMG_5918 by Ievgen Nedrygailov, Flickr에서

Expo bridge 엑스포다리 on Gapcheon river 갑천 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Tongyeong 통영*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 


000034f-2 by Alan__M, Flickr에서

Saryang Island 사량도

.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Paraeso Waterfall in Uljugun
울주군에 있는 파래소폭포*

It's finally all green nowadays.









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Along the Taehwa River 태화강*









by me


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Namdaemon Gate in Seoul:*

088 Seoul, Namdaemun Gate by GravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Seoul Street- Seoul, South Korea*


서울 거리 : seoul street 4 by min kim, on Flickr


----------



## brittocunha (May 11, 2015)

pais magnifico


----------



## brittocunha (May 11, 2015)

lindo muito lindo


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan Station 울산역*
The KTX stops here.









by me


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Korean Folk Village:*

Korean Folk Village by GH, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan KTX train station*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan 울산*









by me


----------



## abrasasindustries (Mar 15, 2015)

Mussoda said:


> *Sejong 세종*
> 
> bus stop
> 
> .


A marvelous bus stop in Sejong

Nice photos. Korea looks like a neat and tidy country with magnificent nature


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jecheon 제천*, North Chungcheong Province 충청북도 


Chungjuho Lake by L K, Flickr에서

Chungju Lake 충주호 and Oksun Bridge 옥순대교 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

goldbough said:


> *Ulsan KTX train station 울산역*
> 
> They have a water show at night (not sure about weekdays, but definitely weekends). It starts at 19:00 and goes for about 15 minutes and starts up again at :00 and :30 until a few hours later.
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Geoje 거제*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도 


Hill of the wind 바람의 언덕 by Jacob Hong, Flickr에서

Hill of Wind 바람의 언덕

.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Busan 부산*
The planet Venus is visible in the top.









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suncheon 순천*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도 









http://www.cha.go.kr/korea/heritage...w.jsp?mc=KS_01_02_01&VdkVgwKey=15,00650000,36 문화재청 [공공누리]

Songgwangsa temple 송광사 in Mt. Jogyesan 조계산


.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주*


Jeju Island by Republic of Korea, Flickr에서

a stream 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주* 


IMG_7115 by Marco Thomas Seidel, Flickr에서

Yongmeori cliff 용머리 해안 

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Bukhansan by Rex Wang, Flickr에서

Seoul seen from Mt. Bukhansan 북한산

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daejeon 대전* 


대청호 by ds3cnx, Flickr에서

Daecheong Lake 대청호


.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Busan Marine City*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Daegu 대구*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Baekseoktan 청송군 안덕면 백석탄*

This is a group of odd-looking rocks considering there aren't any other places in the area that look like this.









by me


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

Children crossing a bridge in the Jeonju Hanok village.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Daegu Sunrise Bridge
대구 해맞이다리*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Busan 부산*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ganjeolgot in Uljugun (south of Ulsan)
울주군 서생면 간절곶*

This was taken about 21:30. The lights in the background are ships in the ocean. There was a big wave which is the big white area in the middle. Low tide was due to happen about 1.5 hours after this, but the waves were crashing a lot. Now is monsoon season which is why the waves were so active.


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

Main street in the Jeonju Hanok village.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Train approaching Haman Station*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Hongryu Waterfall in Mt. Ganwol in Uljugun
울주군 간월산 홍류폭포*

We had a lot of rain the last couple days so I decided to go back here to see how much water was flowing. Needless to say, I wasn't disappointed!









by me


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

Centum-city & Marina City from my flat in Oncheonjang, Busan.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*5-story Waterfall in Jirisan
지리산에 있는 오층폭포*

The fourth step in a 5-step series of waterfall, which is why it is called 5-story Waterfall.









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Double Waterfall 쌍폭포*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Water show at Busan Station
부산역 음악분수대*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Hyundai Department Store, Ulsan*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Cheongok Mountain 청옥산*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Guryong Waterfall in Gangneung
강릉 소금강에서 구룡폭포*

The leaves are starting to change colors, but not too much yet.









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*On the way up to Soraksan 설악산*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*leaves changing in Soraksan
설악산에서 바라본 단풍*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Baekdeoksan 백덕산*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Gangneung 강릉*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Fall colors at Soraksan 설악산*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan Grand Park fall leaves*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Yangsan 양산*


Yangsan Noble Land apt 2-2342 by David Rombough, on Flickr


----------



## hhung (Sep 26, 2015)

I miss the food in Seoul!


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan 울산*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

From *Gajisan (가지산)* at the intersection of Uljugun (울주군), Miryang (밀양), and Cheongdo (청도군). Ulsan is barely visible in the top of the photo.









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Uljugun, Beomseo (outside Ulsan)
울주군 범서읍*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Jakgwaecheon, Uljugun
울주군 언양읍 작괘천*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*down the way from Hongryu Waterfall in Uljugun
울주군 홍류폭포*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Hongryu Waterfall 홍류폭포*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Falls leaves in Uljugun 울주군*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Yangpyeong 양평군 양평읍*


양평읍 clouds by David Rombough, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Scenic train*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Uljugun Beomseo-eup 울주군 범서읍*









by me


----------



## Serina (Nov 26, 2015)

liked this post.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Apartments in Daegu near Yongji monorail station*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Mural in the countryside*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ganjeolgot 간절곶
Ulsan*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Daegu monorail*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ganjeolgot 간절곶
Uljugun 울주군*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ganjeolgot 간절곶
Uljugun 울주군*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Simnidaebat Bridge, Ulsan
울산 십리대밭교*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Daegu monorail (line 3)*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Daegu Monorail (Line 3)*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Daegu Monorail (Line 3) at night*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*The Arc, Daegu
대구 디아크*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan 울산*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan 울산*









by me


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

^^ very nice captured all your photos my friend!! :cheers:


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

PinPeat said:


> ^^ very nice captured all your photos my friend!! :cheers:


Thank you!


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*5-story waterfall in Jirisan
지리산에서 오층폭포*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Busan 부산*

The "back side" of Marine City. The bridge going across is Gwangan Bridge (광안대교).









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Waegwan (outside Daegu) train bridges*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ganjeolgot, Ulsan
울산 간절곶*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Busan 부산*









by me


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Seoul, Namdaemon Gate:*

Seoul: Namdaemun Gate by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan Ferris wheel*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suwon 수원 & Dongtan 동탄*, Gyeonggi Province 경기도, Seoul Metropolitan 


Frozen Suwon by Garrick Morgenweck, Flickr에서

interesting wide shot


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

goldbough said:


> From *Gajisan (가지산)* at the intersection of Uljugun (울주군), Miryang (밀양), and Cheongdo (청도군). Ulsan is barely visible in the top of the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*, Helicam(Drone) 2015





various places of Seoul, but doesn't include Jongro CBD (main CBD) for the restriction of aviation,
HD quality is available,


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Chuncheon 춘천*, Gangwon Province 강원도

mt samak by jon LISONDRA JR., Flickr에서

city and lake view from Mt.Samak 삼악산 조망

; the construction place is for stadiums and sports park,


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*



humptydumpty7 said:


> source and copyright by venti: http://blog.naver.com/kang066/220674006414


breath-taking shot from new Lotte World Tower !


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jinju 진주*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도	









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49445056









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49445059

Jinju Art Village 진주예술촌, the village for some artists


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan cherry blossoms*


cherry blossoms 8-1726 by David Rombough, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Haenam
해남군 북평면*

This was during the Lunar New Year. I didn't know the guy in the store was looking and smiling at me until I got home to look at the picture.


해남군 북평면-0942 by David Rombough, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ lol, he looks like saying "I gotcha"


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Sacheon 사천*, South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도	









http://www.a-brick.com/?portfolio_page=사천시청

Sacheon City Hall 사천시청

; this one is built midway between Sacheon old town and Samcheonpo 삼천포


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Waegwan (outside Daegu)
왜관읍*









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Naepo 내포* (Hongseong + Yesan), South Chungcheong Province 충청남도 









https://namu.wiki/w/충청남도

new Provincial Office, completed in 2012


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Naepo 내포* (Hongseong + Yesan), South Chungcheong Province 충청남도 









http://www.hkbs.co.kr/?m=bbs&bid=local3&uid=283577

new Provincial Office, completed in 2012


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Cheonan 천안 & Asan 아산*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도	


















http://aplusphoto.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=gallery02&wr_id=13


* Cheonan-Asan KTX station 천안아산역 ; this station lies from Cheonan to Asan


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Dangjin 당진*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도	










http://www.djnews.co.kr/?paged=3&cat=37


the west end of Sapgyo river embankment 삽교천방조제, Unjeong-ri 운정리


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Dangjin 당진*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도









http://www.djnews.co.kr/?paged=2&cat=37

Haengdam Island 행담도 along Seohae Bridge 서해대교 linking Dangjin 당진 and Pyeongtaek 평택


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Namsan Tower, Seoul*
Couples put colorful locks on walkway handrails









by me


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seocheon 서천*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도









http://withworks.blogspot.kr/2012/11/blog-post.html

NIE(National Institute of Ecology) 국립생태원 in Maseo-myeon 마서면, Seocheon 서천 (near Janghang 장항)

Ecorium 에코리움 ; Ecology Experience Museum 생태체험관


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daejeon 대전*


SAM_1506 by ievgen_n, Flickr에서


trees in KAIST


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

old palace in Seoul


Flickr에서 houdinifx님의 1148869965_IMG01871_copy


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Hwanbyeongnu(환벽루), Korea House, Seoul









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14420870
Korea Tourism Organization : Visitkorea.or.kr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도









http://www.ksmnews.co.kr/default/index_view_page.php?idx=130228 

Gyeongju Arts Center 경주예술의전당


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도



KORAIL Singyeongju Station by haniel francesca, on Flickr


Singyeongju Station by haniel francesca, on Flickr

KTX Gyeongju Station


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*mountainous Korea*


Mountains and Clouds by L K, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Taean 태안*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도


* by Jackson Hung, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Taean 태안*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도


* by Jackson Hung, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

somewhere in Korea


Korea by Wachira KL, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Pangyo 판교, Seongnam 성남*, Seoul Metropolitan


Pangyo_20160604 at 16-29-51-Edit.jpg by Jaehoon Kim, Flickr에서

city under construction..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*girls in Hanbok 한복 dress in Deoksugung Palace 덕수궁, Seoul 서울*


Selfie girls by Alice, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*girls in Hanbok 한복 dress in Gyeongbok-gung Palace 경복궁, Seoul 서울*


P7253562 by Deayeoun Won, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Korean folding fan 쥘부채*


wind factor...facteur éolien... by marie jolicoeur, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*


숭혜전 | 崇惠殿 by Ming-Hong Gau, Flickr에서

Sunghyejeon 숭혜전, the shrine for old Shilla hero kings, in Hwangnam-dong 황남동


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*ceiling of Gyeongbok-gung Palace 경복궁 in Seoul*


제목 없음 by Carl Wong, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

couple in Hanbok in Buan 부안(?)


Love, the Korean Way by Luc Blain, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Ulsanbawi 울산바위 Rock in *Seorak Mountain 설악산* photographed in 1952


2016-07-26-0008 by m20wc51, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Changryeol Gate of Hyochang Park, Seoul by 신우 김, Flickr에서

Changryeol Gate 창렬문 of a shrine, Hyochang Park 효창공원, Seoul


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yangpyeong 양평*, Seoul Metropolitan


Semiwon theme park by jeong gon kim, Flickr에서

Semiwon theme park 세미원, near Dumulmeori 두물머리


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Majestic roof by Luis CP, Flickr에서

roof painting somewhere in Seoul


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Three views by Luis CP, Flickr에서

in the pavilion on Huwon Garden 후원, Changdeok-gung Palace 창덕궁, Seoul


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


At the Secret Garden by Luis CP, Flickr에서

deep side of Huwon Garden 후원, Changdeok-gung Palace 창덕궁, Seoul


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Jogyesa Temple by Luis CP, Flickr에서

decorations in Jogyesa Temple 조계사 near Jongro in 2014


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Gyeongbokgung by Luis CP, Flickr에서

corridor in Gyeongbok Palace 경복궁, Seoul


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


2016-07-03_11-10-58 by RKa, Flickr에서

Royal Guard of Palace


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


seoul by hello sunshine, Flickr에서

Hanok style 한옥!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeonju 전주*


Past & Future by Heuichan Jo, Flickr에서

old town and new city


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주*


Jeju Island, South Korea by Peng LIU, Flickr에서

taken from Seongsan Ilchulbong 성산일출봉


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jeju 제주*


Far Away... by Peng LIU, Flickr에서

taken from Seongsan Ilchulbong 성산일출봉


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

old gate somewhere


35mm 1.8 DX by FromBluetoGreen, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suwon 수원*, paper lantern


Suwon by FromBluetoGreen, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Tongyeong 통영* South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도


Sunset After the Rain by Roy Cruz, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Tongyeong 통영* South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도


Vivid Sky Over the Bridge by Roy Cruz, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daejeon 대전*

Daecheong lake 대청호, up-down reversed..


Down on the Upside by Roy Cruz, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Tongyeong 통영* South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도

seen from a resort


To Infinity and Beyond by Roy Cruz, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Boseong 보성* South Jeolla Province 전라남도

Daehan Dawon 대한다원, the tea farm 


Field of Green by Roy Cruz, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도

Woljeonggyo Bridge 월정교


Gyeongju Woljeonggyo Bridge by Roy Cruz, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Tongyeong 통영* South Gyeongsang Province 경상남도

lotus lanterns of Yonghwa Temple 용화사


Colors by Roy Cruz, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Asan 아산*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도

so-called Mediterranean Village 지중해마을


아산 지중해마을 2 #town #photographer #photography #cityscape #asan_city #mediterranean town #korea by byoungjun kwon, Flickr에서


아산지중해마을 by byoungjun kwon, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Pohang 포항*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도

Homi cape 호미곶


Homi cape plaza #plaza #cityscape #sea #photographer #photography #pohangcity #korea by byoungjun kwon, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gunpo 군포*, Gyeonggi Province 경기도, Seoul Metropolitan area

Korean spring with Royal azalea blossom 철쭉


Royal azalea blossom festival #gunpo_city #photography #nature #spring #korea #flower #festival by byoungjun kwon, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Asan 아산*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도,

Gongseri Catholic Church 공세리성당


제목 없음 by byoungjun kwon, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*YangPyeong 양평*, Gyeonggi Province 경기도, Seoul Metropolitan area


제목 없음 by byoungjun kwon, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Korean autumn with ginkgo tree 은행나무


제목 없음 by byoungjun kwon, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gyeongju 경주*, North Gyeongsang Province

a cafe 


제목 없음 by Ming-Hong Gau, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

dancers



Seoul, South Korea by Yee-Kay Fung, Flickr에서


Seoul, South Korea by Yee-Kay Fung, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Gyeongbok-gung palace 경복궁


Seoul, South Korea by Yee-Kay Fung, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Tal 탈, old masks


Masks... by marie jolicoeur, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Hanbok 한복, Korean old costume


Girls dress korean traditional cothes by Alice, Flickr에서
..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ganghwa 강화*, Incheon 인천, Seoul Metropolitan area









http://jeondeungsa.org/sub3/sub3.php?m_id=&detail=&bbs=&key=&val=&id=5244&type=view&page=1

Jeondeungsa temple 전등사


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Suncheon 순천*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도

Songgwangsa temple 송광사


Temple Business by John Steele, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Taebaek 태백*, Gangwon Province 강원도

Geomryongso 검룡소, the source of Han river 한강


Geomryongso - 검룡소 by John Steele, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Buyeo 부여*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도

a temple of Baekje Palace


Baekje Cultural Land 008 by travel oriented, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Asan 아산*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도

Korean autumn with Ginkgo tree


Asan Gingko Tree Road by travel oriented, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*

Gyeonghuigung Palace 경희궁


Gyeonghuigung Palace by travel oriented, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Buyeo 부여*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도

Baekje Palace & temple


Baekje Cultural Land 007 by travel oriented, Flickr에서


Baekje Cultural Land 041 by travel oriented, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

old costumes in Court Banquet named 'Hoeryeyeon' 회례연


Sejongjo Hoeryeyeon (King Sejong's Court Banquet) by travel oriented, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

old costume at Changdeokgung Palace 창덕궁


Changdeokgung Huwon 16 by travel oriented, Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*


Changuimun 창의문, a gate of old Seoul fortress


Changuimun by travel oriented, Flickr에서


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sambuyeon waterfall*


Sambuyeon waterfall by Brandon Oh, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Siheung 시흥*, Gyeonggi Province 경기도, Seoul Metropolitan area

Misaeng Bridge 미생의 다리


Bridge of misaeng by jeong gon kim, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ansan 안산*, Gyeonggi Province 경기도, Seoul Metropolitan area

sunset on islands around Daebudo island 대부도


Daebudo sunset by jeong gon kim, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Sangju 상주*, North Gyeongsang Province 경상북도

Gyeongcheon Island Park 경천섬공원


Gyeongcheon Island by jeong gon kim, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gangneung 강릉*, Gangwon Province 강원도

Jeongdongjin 정동진 


Winter sea by jeong gon kim, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gochang 고창*, North Jeolla Province 전라북도

Seonunsa temple 선운사


Seonunsa by jeong gon kim, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Asan 아산*, South Chungcheong Province 충청남도

Gongseri Catholic Church 공세리성당


Gongseri Cathedral by jeong gon kim, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Yeonggwang 영광*, South Jeolla Province 전라남도 

Beopseongpo 법성포


Beopseongpo by jeong gon kim, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Hanam 하남*, Gyeonggi Province 경기도, Seoul Metropolitan area

Geomdan Mountain 검단산 and Hanam city view along Han river,,, You can see Seoul on the far side


Han gang Panorama by jeong gon kim, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Cherwon 철원*, Gyeonggi Province 경기도

Sambuyeon Falls 삼부연폭포


Sambuyeon Falls by jon LISONDRA JR., Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울*

Gyeonghoeru Pavilion 경회루 in Gyeongbokgung Palace 경복궁, 


Gyeongbokgung palace by jon LISONDRA JR., Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Jirisan 지리산* between Jeolla and Gyeongsang Province


layers by jon LISONDRA JR., Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Jirisan 지리산* between Jeolla and Gyeongsang Province


jirisan by jon LISONDRA JR., Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Seoraksan* 설악산, Gangwon Province 강원도


seoraksan by jon LISONDRA JR., Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Mt.Seoraksan 설악산*, Gangwon Province 강원도


seoraksan by jon LISONDRA JR., Flickr에서


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Cheongju 청주*


G-well city 지웰시티 of Cheongju ; shopping + residential











http://www.haeahn.com/ko/project/detail.do?prjctSeq=609


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful Landscape by shinu yang, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Jeju island

The Golden Bowl by Douglas, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Landscape_HYUN_20131011_0496 by Jeunghyun Kim, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Gyeryongsan Pano 1 by David Koiter, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Steep, Not Steady by Mindy Tom, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Jamsildaegyo Bridge and Lotte Tower, Seoul*
Jamsildaegyo Bridge and Lotte Tower. Seoul by Paul Mills, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Bonguensa Temple, Seoul*
Bongeunsa Temple. Seoul by Paul Mills, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Donggung Palace, Gyeongju*
Anapji Pond by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------

